# Sinking Ever Deeper [IC] (HM Judging)



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 11, 2011)

Visil leads the way out of the inn to the waterfront canals outside. Raising an arm he flags down a passing gondola large enough to hold your party. He gives the oarsman directions to a canal in the Rose District, one of Venza's richest districts. The oarsman tries to strike up a conversation with him but Visil doesn't appear to hear his idle talk. The canals pass by rapidly under the oarsmans expert hand. Soon you are passing by taller and wider buildings whose decorations become more and more opulent. The boat finally pulls up in front of one of the larger examples you've seen. The front is bedecked with tall carved pillars with balconies before every window and a door of rich dark wood. Visil doesn't stop at the front door however, he eyes the boat traffic around him before directing the oarsman to the service entrance. The service entrance looks much plainer and consists of an overhang bridging this building and the one next to it in a side canal. A pair of undecorated wooden doors mark the entrance. Another boat is already here, a wide flat barge like boat with nothing on its decks save for some tarpaulin. A grizzled, unshaven man sits in the rear near the steering pole eyeing your group as you arrive. Visil looks over his boat once and then nods before leading you in through the side door.

Inside the manor, so obviously well kept on the outside, does not match appearances on the inside. The air smells musty, like the building has been closed up for a long time. You see signs where people have been hard at work scrubbing mold stains off the walls. A wide passage runs along the backside of the building leading off into storage rooms, a massive kitchen, and servants quarters. Visil strides past all of them with barely a glance as he leads you to another set of doors, these far better decorated than what you've seen so far. Past these doors you emerge from under a huge spiraling staircase into the foyer of the main part of the mansion. Here you can see some of the structures former splendor. The walls are stained, the wood trim warped, and the curtains are moldy rags but the structure still seems to show its proud heritage. A crystal chandelier hangs overhead and the floor is covered with fine marble tiling intermixed with colored stone chip mosaics. A wide stone fireplace is partially inset into a wall to the right of the main entrance. It looks wide enough to cook an entire steer on. 

Fulgrim
[SBLOCK]
The stonework of the fireplace draws your expert eye. While waiting for Visil you take a moment to look it over. It looks to be expertly crafted with carved floral designs mixed with hunting animals such as hounds, foxes, and horses. It was obviously too big to have been moved here in one piece but you have a hard time finding any seams. There are still a few ashes in the middle of it but you can tell it has not been used in a long time.

Stonecunning (1d20+7=25)
[/SBLOCK]

Visil asks you to wait here a moment while he goes to check on some things. You see him disappear down a side hall, reemerging after a few moments. He beckons you to follow him. Down the side hall you see signs of ongoing repair work. Some of the walls have had their plaster pulled down are are being reworked with new bits of wood. Visil stops before a large hole in the wall behind which is a wooden door of a different design than anything else you've seen in the house so far.
Visil pauses a moment before speaking as if to read from a prepared speech, "The nature of this city presents some unique building challenges. It sits on what amounts to a swamp. Everything here over time sinks into the muck at the bottom of the lagoon. Each house you see in the city is built on the remains of houses before it. When an entrance become unusable because it has dropped below the level of the walkways it is sealed off and becomes a basement or storage room for the home and a new floor is built above it. You can see evidence of it all around the city. When part of a structure becomes completely useless it is sealed off. A new patch of wall and paint covers it up and it is soon forgotten.
This home is the former residence of a disgraced guild master. It has been unclaimed for many years since he abandoned it. I have had experts hard at work renovating it for its new owner. While checking the walls for insects they discovered this abandoned stairway leading to a lower level of the house. This is nothing news worthy. Just another level that sank below usefulness."

He turns and opens the door, revealing a a dark stairway leading downwards. Visil picks up a small wooden box sitting next to the entrance way. Opening the lid reveals a brightly glowing object. He lifts a small stone on a silver chain from the box and holds it out in front of him like a lantern as he turns to go down the stairs. The wooden boards creak loudly in protest to the unaccustomed weight as you descend the dark passageway. At the bottom you come out into a dank and musty room. Mold grows in all of the corners around large pieces of furniture. A wardrobe and a large bed fill most of the room. The bed is covered by a massive colony of mold and fungi growing up out of the remains of the coverings. The light from Visil's stone barely seems to light up the dim chamber.

Visil leads you to another door that has been pulled open and partially off its hinges. The wood has swollen from all the moisture in the air. The floorboards underfoot sag here and there. He leads you down a twisting passageway past more closed doors to a larger room. The air smells different here, though you have a hard time deciding what it is. It is definitely a bad smell though. This last room seems to have once been some kind of entertaining room. Large benches sit around the corners of the room and an overturned wardrobe has fallen into the middle of the room. A large pile of cloth wrapped bundles are stacked in the center each of which is about 6' long. There must be nearly 30 of them. Something greyish extends from one of the bundles.
Visil holds a scented handkerchief over his mouth while he speaks. "Another of the problems this city has is what gets put in these chambers when they're sealed off. There had always been rumors of course, about the guild master. It was said that he owed money to some very unsavory characters. The kind of men who need places to put things they don't want other people to see. It is my belief that they made a deal with him for part of his debt.
Have you ever noticed, that there are no graveyards in Venza? And you can't just dump a body in a canal or the lagoon. It will just float there, or be brought back in by the tide. They have to be taken out to sea on barges which can be inspected. The safest place to get rid of them is to put them somewhere no one will look and let the muck have them."
As he speaks you begin to make out the outlines of sunken faces beneath the cloth shrouds. The greyish object turns out to be an out flung arm. 
"Thus you see my dilemma! The owner of the house is now responsible for the contents of the house, in one sense the owner of these bodies. Should any of my workers see this they will spread terrible, untrue rumors about my master and the bodies in his basement. I have chartered the boat at the servant entrance to take these things out to sea and be rid of them the proper way. 
Now you can see my purpose for you. I need these bodies moved to the boat quietly, today, as I have dismissed the servants under the auspices of a holiday. Before you object, the legality of it is not in question. I have verified with our barrister that disposal of bodies at sea is the proper course of action. It is uncommon, but not a unique situation. If have also contacted, quietly, the leader of the White Cloaks about the situation and he also advised me on the current course of action. It seems they have their own hands full without pursuing decades old deaths.

Knowing now the fullness of my predicament will you help? I am willing to pay a substantial sum, 2,000 gold for your service."

Venza History
[SBLOCK]
Info about the Sinking City of Glass
Beneath Venza
[/SBLOCK]

Treasure Tracking
[SBLOCK]
Reserved Space
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart, Half Elven Lvl1 Fire Elemental Sorcerer*

Zoryk follows Visil to the canals. Sitting on the gondola, the young sorcerer takes in the sights of the city as the gondola makes it's voyage. Arriving at the manor Zoryk keeps quiet and lets his employer give them the tour. Listening attentively to the man as he gives his speech on Venza architecture the sorcerer seems elsewhere. When Visil mentions bodies his face contorts in disgust before he manages to regain his composure a few seconds later, it is when the man makes mention of how to dispose of the bodies and of the White Cloaks being too busy to investigate that Zoryk begins to feel the flame of anger rise within him.

"I'm hoping that the services of a chaplain or priest have been retained so that these bodies can be put to rest accordingly. I can see your dilemma indeed, your master's reputation could suffer for a crime he didn't commit."

The sorcerer looks around the room, trying to see if he could simply burn the bodies instead of carrying them to sea, thus eliminating the risk of being discovered ferrying deadmen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

As the gondola passes into the Districk of the rose, Vincenzo points to an elaborately built home, "that is where my Uncle lives." later in the home where the chipped stone mosaic was he says,"not bad. seen better"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Fulgrim follows Visil out of the Dunn Wright Inn and to the waterfront canals.  He fidgets as he watches the other gondola's floating by, seeming apprehensive of the water travel.  He remains on the dock as the others fill the gondola, glancing about finally realizing he is the last on the dock.  Muttering under his breath he walks quickly along the plank and into the gondola, quickly taking a seat as if struggling to keep his feet under him as the gondola moves in the gentle wakes of the others passing by.

Fulgrim never completely relaxes, the tension obvious as he holds the seat he sits on tightly, watching the city buildings pass by.  He is quite happy to be back on firm ground when the gondola pulls up to the service door.  His gaze looks all about, studying the workmanship of the manor - seeming to see the glory that it once was even under the layers of filth and mold that mar it now.

As Visil excuses himself, the fireplace calls to him as he moves to it, running his fingers over the stone.  Even with a skilled eye picking out any seams to the fireplace is quite difficult.

Fulgrim follows as Visil leads the companions down into the depths of the manor.  The smell is strong as they enter the room with the cloth wrapped "packages", his sense of smell not quite placing it until the talk of graveyards is brought about as the realization hits the dwarf as to just what is in the cloth wrapped bundles.

"Zoryk d'er is right.  Ye got anybody to say words fer dese folks?  Even somethin' the local priest has givin' us ta read might put dese folk at ease." Fulgrim says, still not covering his nose or mouth from the smells.

"Dese folk deserve a proper rest though an dis basement sure ain't de place for dat." Fulgrim adds.  "'sides, the workin' price seems fair 'nuff.


----------



## Tark (Apr 11, 2011)

Temarel took a single look at the bodies and went a sickly shade of green.  Sauvressa, who had stood passively behind  for the entirety of the  journey frowned deeply her golden eyes emitting a soft fiery glow.

"Evil was done here."

Temarel put an arm to his mouth and turned around desperately trying not to vomit. "No, I don't think so.  The logic is sound even if, ugh, gods am I imagining the smell?  Even if it's horrid.  I do think we need to get these men properly dealt with as properly and as silently as possible.  I can imagine the scandal it would bring."

"It does no one any good to point fingers of accusations anyway.  These people are beyond the point of caring."

With that Temarel found a vacant corner of the room and lost his lunch and a bit of his dignity.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 11, 2011)

" I agree Fulgrim, these people deserve a proper burial, if only for that I agree to the proposal sir." says the half-elf sorcerer. 

Looking sideways at Sauvressa Zoryk adds: "We might be able to uncover who did this while we're working, call that an extracurricular activity."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

Vincenzo nods as to the revelation. "I had a feeling this is what we had to deal with. Never a pleaseent duty, reguardless.

Maybe we can carry them in old sheets and hide them in some of the  broken statuary and slip them off into the water at the assigned place at sea. Then deposite the broken statuary else where"


----------



## Toose (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,
The smell is strong as they enter the room with the cloth wrapped "packages", his sense of smell not quite placing it until the talk of graveyards is brought about as the realization hits the dwarf as to just what is in the cloth wrapped bundles....


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 12, 2011)

Visil nods slowly. "I had not considered retaining the services of a holy man. I can make those arrangements while the bodies are being moved to the barge, one of the local churches should have someone available for a service at sea. If that is satisfactory?" he says as he presses his handkerchief tighter to his face and begins to back towards the exit. He is beginning to look green in the face.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

seing the butler getting greener around the gills by the moment, Vincenzo nods to the the idea.  Then to the rest of the party he asks ," Just how do you propse we get these guys out to sea on the barge?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Fulgrim shakes his head approvingly at involving a local clergy for a service at sea "I think dat a clergy man at de sea service fer last words is 'propriate."

Fulgrim replies to Vincenzo "Look'd like dey had some tarps on da barge, likely bigger question is gettin' dem to the barge without notice."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

Vincenzo rubs his chn thinking, "We could place them in wardrobes and other funiture item be thrown out,"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

"Dat could do de trick." nodding his head at the idea as his eyes scan the room taking in the number of cloth wrapped corpses to be carried out.


----------



## Tark (Apr 12, 2011)

Hurling the last of his breakfast into the corner Temarel coughed and spoke up.

"There's are two minor details you gentleman are forgetting.  First is that this pile of corpses is not a subtle smell though I imagine your profession makes you grow used to such horrific odors but." Temarel stopped to dry heave for a second before continuing trying to hide his embarassment. But as you can see by myself and master boregarts reaction gentlefolk will take quite a bit of notice.

Lastly, there is the matter of transporting said furniture to sea.  I highly doubt even the stout mr. Fulgrim fancies the idea of carrying an armoire filled with corpses to the canals."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2011)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner 1*

Elenka has been silent throughout the trip to the mansion and during the tour allowing her companions to comment and discuss things.  Her nose wrinkles in a bit of distaste.  "I clearly do not understand the burial customs of this land.  In my home the dead are buried and a tree planted to guard the remains."  She shakes her head.  "Clearly that isn't possible here but still..."

"Nevertheless, this is what we have been hired to do.  As I see it, this is much simpler than you are making it out to be.  First, our employer has ensured that the workmen and servants are not here today.  The only risk of detection is when filling the barge.  And that matter can be eliminated by hanging tarps from the overhang.  Once the barge is loaded they can be removed.  Sensibilities and strange custom aside, this is the job."


----------



## Tark (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=to glasseye]







*OOC:*


Check the edit real fast.  Forgot about the canals so i fixed it.  Looks like you were writing your post as i noticed.





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2011)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner 1*

[sblock=Tark]Edited.  It wasn't that big of a deal but I was a little uncertain of your meaning so that's why I posted as I did.[/sblock]

Elenka looks around at her new co-workers and smiles though it is apparent that the odors are getting to her also.  "Sooner started, sooner completed.  Or so said my Gran."  So saying, the small woman reaches into a pouch at her belt and withdraws a seed that looks like it might be an acorn.  Kneeling she places it on the floor and begins to sing. She clearly has no vocal training but she has a bit of natural talent. She sings an oddly enchanting little song that recalls the wind in the trees and as she sings the acorn cracks open and the sprout of a tree begins to grow...

It quickly grows into a sapling straight up and tall and growing taller second by second. The small tree spreads out branches and leaves and thickens until it towers over the girl and is wide as two men.  It is clearly some sort of illusion as the tree appears to stand taller than the ceiling in the room.  And when Elenka subtly changes her song the tree begins to change: branches fade away until only two massive limbs remain, a burl takes the shape of a head and finally the wood-man, Drevezh'korol, stands solidly before her. He gently places one hand on her head in greeting.

When the wood-man retrieves his hand Elenka stands and returns to her traveling companions. She smiles and inclines her head toward the wood-man. "This is my guardian, Drevezh'korol, but I'm sure he wouldn't mind if you shortened his name in some way."

The wood man makes a clumsy bow to those present and Elenka claps her hands together obviously eager to get the job completed and out to fresher air. "So, shall we begin?"


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

"With appropriate incense, the smell could be masked as well, making the trip to sea undetected as well as more pleasant for all of us. I thank you mister Boregart for agreeing to provide a clergy man for these poor folks, I propose we begin immediatly and get this business done as quickly and quietly as possible." says Zoryk.

Turning to the wood-man, the sorcerer says: "Greetings Drev, I am Zoryk Wolfheart, glad to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

"Drev, we meet again." says Vincenzo he bows in greeting the tree creature. He then walks over to the wardrobe and opens it to see what may be inside, if anything. if there is nothing at in the wardrobe, as eh will take a 20 to search it, he will look dubiously at the slimey wrapped remains.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Drevezh'korol nods his head, carved to resemble the Green Man icons of the southern Baronies, in greeting to Zoryk.  "The pleasure is mine, Master Wolfheart.  It is good to find another spirit of the wild in this oddly overbuilt place."

He turns his attention to Vincenzo.  "Ah, we work together, again, Vincenzo.  Although it seems your rapier will be of less use on this job than the last.  I presume we are not here to move furniture?"  He eyes the stacked bodies but makes no comment on them.

Drevezh'korol surveys the rest of the group and though his eyes linger on Temarel's guardian for a moment he turns to Fulgrim.  "It is an honor to again work with one of the dwarves."

Both Elenka and the wood-man have blue-white runes emblazoned upon their foreheads that seem to radiate with the cold. 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

"Yes master Drev, my rapier will be of limited use here to day, unless there are restless dead hiding in that mass waiti9ng to seek revenge on its killer." *shudder*


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 13, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

Looking around the room, Zoryk tries to locate a tarp so that he can go hang it from the overhang as Elanka suggested. As he hears Vicenzo mention walking dead, the half-elf stops dead in his tracks, mumbling beneath his breath, Zoryk's eyes turn into two small ball of flames and he begins looking around.

[sblock=occ] Cast Detect Magic [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2011)

Visil retreats, taking his glowing light with him. The shadows in the room pour over you and the room grows darker. The darkness feels as if it presses even closer as talk turns to the restless dead. The arrival of Drevezh'korol gives you a better feeling knowing there is another ally to aid you. Zoryk turns his magical gaze upon the room but sees no auras amid the remains.

Vincenzo moves to the wardrobe and inspects it. It lies on its front where the doors are inaccessible. Grasping one side he lifts it and tumbles it on its side so that the doors can open. The boards beneath it creak ominously and sag... then they break and the wardrobe slips through. The hole widens rapidly and the whole floor begins to sag. Bodies tumble and slip into the gap. Vincenzo turns to run but the floor beneath him disappears as well. With a horrendous tearing noise, the rest of the floor gives way and everyone tumbles into the darkness.

An unknown time later you wake up in near darkness. A dim green glow comes from somewhere nearby. With a groan you sit up and look around you. Around you is the rest of the party covered with bits of debris from the collapsed floor. Nearby is the tumbled mound of bodies and chunks of wood. Looking up you can see nothing but darkness but you can hear creaking.

The dim light seems to be coming from a patch of glowing lichen on a nearby wall. The air here is salty and wet. The floor beneath you seems to be waterlogged and rotten wooden planks. Without a real light it is hard to see beyond that.

Fulgrim, Temerel, Zoryk
[SBLOCK]
With your enhanced sight you can see far more than your companions in the near-blackness. You are in a large room with wooden floors and sagging walls. A large mound of debris and bodies mark where the floor started to collapse. The smashed remains of a wardrobe lies nearby. You see a boarded up wooden door across the room from you. Above you the ceiling was nearly 20' up and now a tangled mass of wrecked walls and floors hangs precariously balanced.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 13, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

"Is everyone alright?" asks the young sorcerer as he draws his dagger, once more mumbling under his breath, a bright white flame surrounds the blade of the weapon and then vanishes leaving an orange light on the blade of the weapon

[sblock=occ] Cast Light on dagger [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

"I think i am ok, " responds Vincenzo tenatively, " sorry about every one. i didn't expect that to happen." he digs around slowly and an Aha! is heard folowwed by a cracking sound and light pours into the rooms in addition to the glowing dagger as a sunrod is activated.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Fulgrim finishes nodding to Drevezh'korol in greeting just before the floor collapses.

Coming to Fulgrim stands, axe appearing in hand as he quickly scans his surroundings, the darkness not seeming to bother him. Relaxing slightly he lowers his axe and brushes off his legs as the others stand and check themselves as Zoryk asks if everyone is okay.

"Aye, seem ta be in one piece still." Fulgrim replies.  "Durned rotting floor. Ye won't be seein' dat in dwarves structures."

Fulgrim will assist anyone up that needs help, keeping his axe at hand while he helps keep people together.  

"Guess'n we need ta find a way back ta the top, eh?

[sblock=OOC]

Perception check

6
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

"there's a door over there. it is boarded up and may need the strngth of your ax, Fulgrim"


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

"We don't have much choice, it's either up or through that door, the good news is that I've not seen any magical auras on those corpses, which means they should not rise." says the young sorcerer as he tries to brush off debris from his clothes. He then moves to assist the others.


----------



## Tark (Apr 14, 2011)

Temarel groaned as he felt himself come into consciousness.  He was bodily lifted by Sauvressa from the debris.  In the dim light her eyes looked sad.

"You are hurt?"

Temarel shook his head and gestured downward.  Releasing him Sauvressa stared at him with concern in her eyes.  Looking around he blinked as the light came on and temporarily blinded him.  Looking up he whistled at the state of the floor they came from.

"I'm afraid we will not be ascending with any kind of ease."  Looking around he saw the bodies that had fallen all around him and frowned.  "I'm afraid our priorities may have changed.  We may be journeying into the dark forgotten remains of the city.  I do not relish the idea."

Slamming bodily into Drevezh'korol without noticing he stumbles for words as he backed off towards Sauvressa before speaking.  "O-Oh!  Uh..Um.  Didn't see you there fellow.  Um, I suppose the fact that I haven't been torn limb from limb is reason to think you aren't here to hurt me yes?  Ok good.

Sauvressa wordlessly strode past them hardly paying any heed to the passive wooden man before stopping in front of the door and giving it a long hard stare.  "Evil dwells in such dark places."

[sblock=ooc]In other news my character has yet to be approved.  Blah. :/[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2011)

*Elenka & Drev*

"Easy there," says Drevezh'korol as he steadies Temarel with a light touch of his massive wooden hands.  He quickly releases the fellow when Temarel backs away.  "Leshya?  Where are you?"  His voice sounds a bit worried as he scans the room now lightened by the wonders of magic and alchemy.

"I'm here.  And better than could otherwise be expected."  When she comes into the lighter area of the room everyone can see she is covered in dust and rotten splinters of wood and she sports a purpling bruise on her forehead just next to her summoner's rune.  She lifts her skirt to step over a corpse that has lost half its wrapping in the tumble.  "Now what?"


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental sorcerer*

Looking around him, Zoryk moves to one of the walls to checks it's composition and then bends down and does the same for the floor. "We were hired to take care of those bodies, which is what we should do to begin with, I could burn them if someone has any oil or something else flammable." Stopping himself as he looks at Drev.

"Present company excluded of course." Finishes the young sorcerer

[sblock=OOC] is the room made of stone?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 14, 2011)

Zoryk's light illuminates the room enough for the others to see as well.

You are in a large room with wooden floors and sagging walls. A large mound of debris and bodies mark where the floor started to collapse. The smashed remains of a wardrobe lies nearby. You see a boarded up wooden door across the room from you. Above you the ceiling was nearly 20' up and now a tangled mass of wrecked walls and floors hangs precariously balanced.

In the light from Zoryk's dagger you can see something glinting amid the remains of the wardrobe.

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
You turn your skilled eye up to the mess of dangling boards above your head. Judging by the lean of the walls and the precarious balance overhead, you think it would be extremely dangerous to attempt to climb out this way. If any of it is jostled the rest could come tumbling down to crush everything below it.

Know. Engineering in 1st room (1d20+6=12)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 14, 2011)

SJRSamurai said:


> [sblock=OOC] is the room made of stone?[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
No, the walls and floor are made of wood. The floor feels waterlogged. The walls are a mix of plaster with wooden backing. You think that the floor would be okay. However there is no place for the smoke to go if you started a fire large enough to consume the corpses.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 14, 2011)

"Ay, me axe can get us through dat door." Fulgrim replies.  "Just give da word."

Fulgrim looks up at the ruins of the floor above with the others, nodding as Temarel notes that ascent would not be easy.  "Not thinkin' up is da way out, least not up dat way."

Fulgrim gives a half-hearted laugh at the suggestion of burning the bodies.  "Do ye see a chimney hole up dere?  Ever seen a fire lit in cave wit no chimney?  We'd be smokin' ourselves out fer sure.  I am thinkin' we look fer a way up through dat door." Fulgrim replies, pointing the head of his axe towards the door.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental sorcerer*

Cursing his inexperience under his breath, the young half-elf composes himself, he moves besides Fulgrim. "Whenever you're ready Master dwarf."

With those words Zoryk turns inwards, realizing that danger could very well come through that door, the sorcerer breathes in and readies himself to draw upon the powers of his bloodline.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

Vincenzo is looking around, mainly up as he answers Fulgrim,"Here is my word on the matter. I was taught engineering by my grandfather's best friend's nephew and if there is one thing he taught me is that this is an unsafe wall to climb. We would do best to exit before the room above finishes crashing down. Climbing out is hazardous at best." He stands now looking at the door with confidence in his face. (showing through the dust).

he draws his rapier, scowls at it and then asks, "does any one have a crowbar?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 14, 2011)

OOC - Breaking and Entering
[SBLOCK]
Give me a strength check DC18 to break down the door by hand or deal 15 points of damage (Hardness 5, so take 5 points off every hit). 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Fulgrim nods at Vincenzo's observations "Den door it is." Fulgrim replies.

Fulgrim moves closer to the door and waits to make sure the others are prepared for whatever might be on the other side before acting.  He motions for people to give him a clear path to door, walks up, pushes on the wood a bit and then moves back about ten feet.  "Ready?

When the companions are ready Fulgrim keeps his axe in hand, lowers his shoulder and runs towards the door, throwing his shoulder into it to break through the boarding.  Fulgrim's heavy body hits the door solidly and the wood creaks with slight splintering sounds but holds fast.  Fulgrim stands and looks at the door, kicks it solidly with his boot and walks back to his original starting spot, grumbling something under his breath in dwarven.

He eyes the door for a moment and makes another run at the door, launching himself slightly just before hitting it.  Fulgrim crashes into the door with a little more momentum than before, the wood bows under his shoulder as it finally gives way in splinters.  Fulgrim works to slow his momentum, covered in wood splinters, stumbling slightly as he tries to rapidly withdraw back to the doorway holding his axe at the ready.  "Door's open.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will wait until the party is ready and prepared before breaking the door down.

STR Check -- 1d20+3=15
STR Check -- 1d20+3=20

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 14, 2011)

A crowbar?  Oh!  I think I have one of those.  Fidgeting in his backpack for a moment he pulled a long length of steel with a crook at both ends. He had a small smile as he held it out that quickly disappeared as   fulgrim took his boot to the door. "So no on the crowbar?

Putting it away with a mild look of disappointment Sauvressa tensed and brought her other hand to her glaive as the door crumpled beneath the dwarf's efforts.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 sorcerer*

Seeing the door break on Fulgrim's second attempt, Zoryk tenses, he feels the elemental force inside of him stirring to such a degree that he has to counciously keep it under control not to lash out by reflex.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim nods at Vincenzo's observations "Den door it is." Fulgrim replies.
> 
> Fulgrim moves closer to the door and waits to make sure the others are prepared for whatever might be on the other side before acting.  He motions for people to give him a clear path to door, walks up, pushes on the wood a bit and then moves back about ten feet.  "Ready?
> 
> When the companions are ready  .. .. .. .. "Door's open.



Vincenzo will salute the dwarf with this rapier and ready himselff to attack any thing that acts offensive.



Tark said:


> A crowbar?  Oh!  I think I have one of those.  Fidgeting in his backpack for a moment he pulled a long length of steel with a crook at both ends. He had a small smile as he held it out that quickly disappeared as   fulgrim took his boot to the door. "So no on the crowbar?
> 
> Putting it away with a mild look of disappointment Sauvressa tensed and brought her other hand to her glaive as the door crumpled beneath the dwarf's efforts.




"sorry, He beat you to it, but that is exactly what I was asking for."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 15, 2011)

Beyond the darkened portal now lined with jagged splinters like horrid fangs lies... an empty room. Tentatively stepping across that dread threshold you find yourself standing in a room slightly smaller than the one behind you. The floor here squelches underfoot and slopes sharply downward. Half of the room is covered in standing water. The water is filled with silt and you are unable to gauge its depth or contents. The air has a salty taste to it. On the floor to the right of the doorway are still some short bits of board like what was used on the door. You can see no other doors or exits from this room.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Fulgrim tentatively crosses the threshold to the other room.  "Dis construction ain't real reassurin'" Fulgrim states.  "Can't see nothin' in dat water."

Fulgrim remains standing, axe at the ready as he scans the room with his eyes for any possible indications of other exits or disturbance from within the water.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+5=13

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 15, 2011)

Fulgrim
[SBLOCK]
The water moves slightly, like a surge. Perhaps it is influenced by the tides? It might merit further investigation.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 16, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl1 Elemental Sorcerer*

"Please tell me we won't have to swim" says the sorcerer as he remains in his position waiting if Fulgrim found something


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

"why do you say .. .. .. .." Vincenzo poke shis head in the newley discovered room, "Oh.  Hrmmmm"


----------



## Tark (Apr 16, 2011)

Sauvressa entered the room and stared at the water hard as if to dare it into some kind of offensiveness towards them.

[sblock=Sauvressa's perception]21

She will also attempt to intimidate the water.  Yes, the player knows it's impossible but Sauvressa has a 7 int so forgive her her foibles[/sblock]

Temarel peeked inside next to Vincenzo.  "Huh.  I'm a terrible swimmer.  I'm just thankful father didn't decide that I should be king of the seas..."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 16, 2011)

"Dat water is movin'.  P'haps a hole er openin' lettin' da sea in?" Fulgrim states with doubt in his voice.

"Not a fan 'o water meself.  Anyone gotta' way to check it out?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

"I can swim decent with no armor on. On a light note, we found a way to bury these bodies at sea." He says this as he leaves his backpack and armor at his feet.

"do you have enough light that i can take this with me?" He says this while holding up the sunrod.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 16, 2011)

"Sometimes when we send dwarves inta' an untouched tunnel we rope 'em up case we hafta' pull 'em out in a hurry. Fulgrim says as Vincenzo starts removing his armor and backpack.  "Might'n help 'ere case ye run inta' trouble in dat water.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 16, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

"I have torches for the light plus my little trick, we should be fine my friend." says the sorcerer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

Reaching into his pack he produces a 50 foot coilo of rope. "Like this?"

He starts tieing himself to one end.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 16, 2011)

"Jest like dat." Fulgrim replies.

Fulgrim pulls a cord out of his pouch along his belt and ties a well practiced knot around his wrist and the other around a sturdy eyehole at the end of the axe's shaft.  Giving a quick tug on either end he nods to himself and then slips the handle through an empty lop on his belt, the shaft actually touching the ground lightly.

With axe secured he takes the free end of the rope Vincenzo is tying himself into.  "I'll have ye".

[sblock=OOC]


Fulgrim attaches his weapon cord to his axe and wrist and then prepares to assist with the roped swimmer if need be.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 before i go further I will wait untill evey one has a couple days to react in any other way  to this action. IIRC, PM is gone until tuesday, so i think that will be a good day to continue this act.


----------



## Tark (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not much more you'll get out of me I'm afraid until someone gets back on Sauvressa's perception check.  In the meantime she's going to be rather intent on staring down a body of water.







Temarel watched passively with nothign meaningful to contribute to the more experienced adventurers.  He absentmindedly imagined the darkhorrors that might have spawned here over the years by the rotting corpses barely in the next room and shuddered.


----------



## Tark (Apr 17, 2011)

double post.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2011)

Elenka is rather subdued as she watches the proceedings and distractedly rubs at the bruise on her forehead.  Drevezh'korol hovers protectively obviously worried.

"Be careful down in that mess."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

"Of course i will!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 18, 2011)

Sauvressa glares downward at the murky pool of water as if it had inflicted some personal insult on her. The water remains unmoved by her projected wrath. She notes that the water is indeed moving very slightly, as the dwarf had mentioned. Her gaze cannot penetrate more than an inch or two due to the silt in the water. The air near it tastes salty, but it smells none too fresh.


----------



## Tark (Apr 19, 2011)

Sauvressa continues staring while Temarel awaits to aid however he can.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

Vincenzo dives into the water  *splash*


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Fulgrim keeps a coil of the rope to the right of his feet, careful to keep his legs out of the line of the rope as he slowly plays the rope out as Vincenzo splashes into the water.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

Vincenzo bravely swims about in the murkey waters of the sub basement access to the ocean's myserious depths.









*OOC:*


say, i better read up on swimming, donchathink.






[sblock=swim skill]
Check: Make a Swim check once per round while you are in
the water. Success means you may swim at up to half your
speed (as a full-round action) or at a quarter of your speed
(as a move action). If you fail by 4 or less, you make no
progress. If you fail by 5 or more, you go underwater.
If you are underwater, either because you failed a Swim
check or because you are swimming underwater
intentionally, you must hold your breath. You can hold your
breath for a number of rounds equal to twice your
Constitution score, but only if you do nothing other than take
move actions or free actions. If you take a standard action or
a full-round action (such as making an attack), the remainder
of the duration for which you can hold your breath is reduced
by 1 round. (Effectively, a character in combat can hold his
breath only half as long as normal.) After that period of time,
you must make a DC 10 Constitution check every round to
continue holding your breath. Each round, the DC for that
check increases by 1. If you fail the Constitution check, you
begin to drown. The DC for the Swim check depends on the
water, as given on the table below.
Water->Swim DC
Calm water->10
[/sblock]

move at half speed this round ( Con=13)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 19, 2011)

Vincenzo disappears into the murky water, his kicking feet the last you see of him. In his wake, more silt is stirred up and the water churns. Tense seconds pass all too slowly as you wait...

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
You are forced to navigate by touch due to the silt in the water which thickens from your own movement. You feel your way forward through what seems to be a narrow sloping tunnel leading down. After two body lengths it levels out. You grope your way forward feeling spongy surfaces beneath the slime of muck. You travel this way nearly a full minute. Just as you are about to turn around you feel the floor in front of you rise up. The passageway slopes upwards and moments later your head bursts out into a pocket of air!
You breathe in the stale air with a sense of relief. You are standing chest deep in water full of churned up silt from your arrival. Your light illuminates another fairly large chamber. Across from you you can see a large wooden door. It is not boarded up like the last one, but it seems warped and twisted in the frame. Your rope feels taut, like it is at the limit of its reach where you stand.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Vincenzo disappears into the murky water, his kicking feet the last you see of him. In his wake, more silt is stirred up and the water churns. Tense seconds pass all too slowly as you wait...
> 
> Vincenzo
> [SBLOCK]
> ...




[sblock=dm] is there somewhere to tie off the rope?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=dm] is there somewhere to tie off the rope?[/sblock]




Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
You could probably sink your dagger into the soggy wooden wall behind you and tie off to that. The light from it won't help much in the silty water anyway.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=for the dm] I have been using a sunrod. He will sink his dagger in the boards,draw his rapier and examine the door a bit closer. If nothing of further information value can be attainened he wil resheith his rapier and follow the rope to the rest of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Fulgrim looks quizzically at the others as the minutes go by. The rope had played out relatively smoothly as Vincenzo disappeared into the water.  Fulgrim gives a short double pull as a way to gauge if Vincenzo was still on the other side and responding.  

"P'haps I shoulda' gone over da signals we use in da tunnels 'fore lettin' him go." Fulgrim says in an even tone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> "P'haps I shoulda' gone over da signals we use in da tunnels 'fore lettin' him go." Fulgrim says in an even tone.












*OOC:*


 I thought about that too-and a little late to be thinking it


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 20, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
The floor feels like thick mud as you struggle across the long room to the far door. Examining it closely you can see the wood has swelled from all the water it has absorbed and is stuck fast in the frame. Careful pushing and shoving reveals that it will take some serious muscle to break it down. You think that there may be another air space beyond this door, though, from some experimental tapping.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=dm]heading back after resheathing rapier. will use rope to guide me back.
addm:
Vincenzo gets a gulp of air that is a bit more stale with the taste of rot as his foot suddenly slips from under him. when he gets his footing again he stands out of the chest deep water and looks around to ensure he was not seen by any one, coughing up silty water the whole time. "Lets try this again." he says to no one in particular-especially since he is (assumed) alone.

[/sblock]
gurgleg gurggleg....


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 20, 2011)

After a few more agonizing minutes Vincenzo's head bursts out along with a surge of water from the pool.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 20, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart, Lvl 1 Elemental sorcerer*



IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim looks quizzically at the others as the minutes go by. The rope had played out relatively smoothly as Vincenzo disappeared into the water. Fulgrim gives a short double pull as a way to gauge if Vincenzo was still on the other side and responding.
> 
> "P'haps I shoulda' gone over da signals we use in da tunnels 'fore lettin' him go." Fulgrim says in an even tone.




"Indeed that would've been thoughtful, but let's not despair, Vincenzo looks like a capable man." says the sorcerer


----------



## Tark (Apr 20, 2011)

Sauvressa continued her epic staring contest with the water (she might be gainign ground!  The water is starting to ripple!) as Temarel nodded at Fulgrim's observation.

He said innocently. "Well if he's being devoured or torn to pieces I think it's safe to assume that the rope will shake violently just before Fulgrim is pulled in to a terrible fate.  Does that work for a signal?"


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 20, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

The sorcerer supresses laughter at Temarel's comment yet his shoulders move up and down, wiping a tear from his eye Zoryk replies: "I guess it would do indeed, any reason your friend has not blinked ever since we discovered this pool?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cough cough sputter* "found a door! need more muscle to open it though. I have the rope anchored at the other end. i forgot to set up signals to tell you that Zi had good luck. Sorry. Just follow the rope to the other room. I need a breather. Oh, the air is stale."

He crawles out of the water and  sits. "it is at the very endo f the rope: 50 feet. I need an ale"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Fulgrim reaches into his belt pouch and puls out a flask and then frowns. "Hhhmpphh.  Forgot to fill me flask up fer leavin' da tavern." in response to Vincenzo's need for ale.  Fulgrim returns the empty flash to his belt pouch with a shrug.

"Follow de rope?  Reckon we cin do dat." Fulgrim replies.  He looks for a plae to secure this end of the rope so the rope and aide in guiding people to the other side and assist with the swim for the weaker swimmers.

"Ye'all ago ahead.  I I'll watch yer back and then come across meself."

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will secure the rope to something on this side so the group can use it to pull/swim across.  He will follow once the others are across so as to make sure nothing catches stragglers while the group presumably make their way across.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

Vincenzo will look for a splinter of wood to tie  off the rope and let Fulgrim swim when it is his turn. "Wed need you styrength as soon as possible. i do not know how long the air will last on the other side without opening the next door."

Taking his belongoing and re-attaching / wears them he prepares for another dive.

instead of a graceful entrance into the water, his feet slip out from under neath him and he belly flops. He stands up couyghing and sits down to catch his breath and then tries again when he gets his breath back.
(that was bad!)


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 21, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Sorcerer*

Zoryk moves to the tip of the pool, looking at the murky water he sighs:"If there's something down there, I won't be of much use, my powers are quite unreliable underwater." says the sorcerer before grabbing the rope and jumpiing in.
[sblock=occ] Fire + Water = bad, see even the dice agrees  [/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 21, 2011)

Temarel gingerly touched the rope half suspecting it to jump up and bite him.  Tentatively he entered the water and hoped not to die.

Sauvressa, broken from her staring contest with the water followed behind him in muhc more confident strides than he.

Swim myself:1d20+0=10


Swim Sauvressa:1d20+4=6


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2011)

*Elenka and Drev*

"Wait!"  Elenka purses her mouth and glares at her companions.  "So there's a door that needs to be opened and stale air?  Before you all take a dip in these _waters_ maybe someone with a little brawn, like Fulgrim or Drevezh'korol or Sauvressa, should go first in case the door needs to be battered down.  No offense to you two."  She motions vaguely towards Zoryk and Temarel.  "I'm not too strong and a poor swimmer besides."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 21, 2011)

Temarel shrugged and waited his turn as Sauvressa went into the water ahead of him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "Wait!"  Elenka purses her mouth and glares at her companions.  "So there's a door that needs to be opened and stale air?  Before you all take a dip in these _waters_ maybe someone with a little brawn, like Fulgrim or Drevezh'korol or Sauvressa, should go first in case the door needs to be battered down.  No offense to you two."  She motions vaguely towards Zoryk and Temarel.  "I'm not too strong and a poor swimmer besides."




"That is kind of what I would  have preferred," agrees Vincenzo aas he prepares his second attempt to delve into the water again.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

"I can go first." Fulgrim replies as his companions express.  "Now if'n I can jest get across without drownin' the door ain't no challenge!"

Fulgrim moves slowly into the water, keeping the rope near his side to help guide and half pull him across as he begins the swim.  His head goes under the silty water and he quickly returns to the surface coughing and sputtering mumbling dwarven curses between gasping breath.  His breathing steadying, he tries to cross again doing a little better this time.

[sblock=OOC]

I rolled a second swim check since the first was so poor.  If something else happened because he failed his first, feel free to disregard the second.

Swim Check One -- 1d20-4=5
Swim Check Two -- 1d20-4=10
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2011)

Fulgrim, Zoryk, Drev, Sauvressa
[SBLOCK]
The water is a solid cloud of silt from Vincenzo's earlier passing. You can feel yourself in a muddy tunnel that slopes downward. You find it fairly easy to pull yourself along the rope and swim at the same time. Blindly you feel your way along the underwater corridor. You can only imagine what it would have felt like to traverse this far without knowing if there would be air ahead, or enough in your lungs to get back. After a full minute and a half the tunnel begins to slope upward and you sense you are nearing the end of the rope. Both Fulgrim and Zoryk struggled hard underwater, even with the rope to assist them and were nearly out of breath by the time they reached the far side. 

Fulgrim comes up coughing and sputtering to clear the water from his lungs. On the way up the slope he slipped and got a mouthful of foul, muddy water and it takes a moment to clear it from his throat. Zoryk pops up behind him also choking on water, followed by the two summoned entities. You can see that you are in a large room mostly flooded by water. The water comes up nearly to Fulgrims chin, and to mid chest on the others. Across the room is a thick wooden door that has swollen with sea water so that it is firmly stuck in the frame. The floor is muddy and slippery, making it hard to get traction on it.
[/SBLOCK]

Vincenzo, Elenka, Temarel
[SBLOCK]
Pausing at the entrance to the pool of water you give your companions a moment to clear the obstruction on the far side. As you wait Vincenzo and Temeral turn to look back into the rubble room, alerted by some small sound. Peering into the gloom, Vincenzo raises his sunrod to cast light into the other room. Something is moving. 
Another sound, that of wood striking wood. Then, a soft groan. Rising from the rubble, its burial shroud slipping from it, one of the bodies stands up. It is followed by another, and then another. The mound of debris quivers as still buried corpses claw their way to the surface. Frantic thoughts turn to the size of the original mound of bodies, and what happens if all of them arise... They don't seem to have noticed you yet. All that lies between you and them are the shattered bits of the door and the pile of lumber that lies to its side.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart, Lvl1 Elemental Sorcerer*

[sblock=Fulgrim, Sauvressa, Drev] Zoryk curses while coughing the water, looking over at Fulgrim "When ever you're ready master dwarf, I have your back." says the sorcerer[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2011)

With a hand gesture vincenzo shoes Elenka and Temarel on down the water filled tunnel, then follows closely behind!

_*'Zombies, i just knew that something like that would happen.*_ *shudder* 

Upon reaching the other side he says, "OK! who had that crowbar? The air is thin here and so we need to hurry as we have zombies in the other room!" He says this calmly and matter of factly, but the shake in his voice could be from swimming the tunnel twice, being in the cold sea water twice, or he is scared. Maybe all three.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

*Fulgrim, Zoryk, Drev, Sauvressa*
[sblock]
Fulgrim coughs as he spits water out, cursing in dwarven under his breath as he is able to between coughs.  Seeing the door across the other side he begins moving towards it, quickly noticing the floor is quite slippery making keeping his footing difficult, even for a dwarf.

"This'n need some different tactics, slippery floor." Fulgrim says as he approaches the door, moving slowly to keep his footing and pulling his axe forth from a loop in his belt.

Fulgrim gives a couple of test swings in the air with his axe, doing his best to keep a secure grip on the wet axe handle.  He nods as Zoryk give the ready, "Aye."

Fulgrim takes his time, getting a good stance on the slippery floor as he makes his first swing.  The axe seems to slip in his hand as it makes for an extremely weak swing with now real strength behind the it.  "Me hands slipped a bit, I'll git 'er. he says as he draws back for another swing.

The axe striked the door, making a dull thud in the soggy wood - this strike seeming much more solid.  Fulgrim lines up for another swing, throwin even more weight into it this time.  The axe again strikes the door sending a massive split into the door causing it to splinter.

[sblock=OOC]

Using full round actions for automatic hit.  Already subtracting 5 from the roll for hardness.

Looks like 3 rounds to chop it down assuming it was the same type of door from earlier.

1st Swing Damage -- 1d12-1=0
2nd Swing Damage -- 1d12-1=7
3rd Swing Damage -- 1d12-1=11

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=To those with Sauvressa]Sauvressa looks hard at the door, gauging its threat, its potential danger waiting patiently for something to strike, or some direction.

Then as the others start to work on the door ahead of them she cries out in sudden panic. "They are in danger!"[/sblock]

[sblock=Those with Temarel]Going white as he saw the bodies start to rise he doesn't even argue as he goes straight into the water to get away from the walking dead.

(if we do manage to make it to the other side)  Temarel recovers quickly from his shock from before and pulls the crowbar back out.  Here! But please hurry I do like my brains remaining inside my skull![/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

Between Fulgrim taking his axe to the door and Vincenzo's warning, the sorcerer closes his eyes and begins mumbling under his breath, soon the air begins shimmering with small balls of fires they circle the half-elf quickly seemingly heating the air enough to provide an armor made of lightly glowing orange armor.

[sblock=occ] Cast Mage Armor [/sblock]

[sblock=Zoryk spells per day left] 2 1st level / 3 1st Level [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2011)

Through the water tunnel Drev gets a wary look at just the same time Sauvressa makes her announcement that those who remained behind are in danger.  He starts for the rope but then realizes that if he goes back to help then he'll block the passage and it was difficult enough getting to this spot with enough air without a hindrance in the way.  And so he waits tensely but prepared for whatever might come through the underwater passage.
---
Once the threat it pointed out to her Elenka rapidly wades into the water to make her way through the underwater passage.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 23, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
You wait until the last moment to dive in after the others. Before you go over you hear a louder moan and see several of the horrors turning to look in the room. Perhaps it was the light, the sound of splashing water, or a supernatural sense that drew their attention. Its all academic though as the mob lurches forward in pursuit.
The swim down the murky corridor is frightful. Every moment that passes is filled with the certainty that one of those things will grab you by the leg and pull you under to your own watery grave. 
Finally, the long swim is ended and your burst out of the water gasping for air again. 
[/SBLOCK]

Everyone
Elenko, Temeral, and Vincenzo pop out of the water coughing and struggling to catch their breath. Fulgrim has nearly finished chopping the door to pieces when suddenly the air is filled with the taste of ozone. The water in the room  churns violently as something stirs beneath the surface. You catch a glimpse of glistening serpentine forms streaking forward from several parts of the room. Your bodies tingle strangely from their presence in the water. They seem to split up to approach Sauvressa, Dev, and Zoryk.

Round 1
NPCs:
The lightning fast creatures attack first. The air seems to crackle with energy. Zoryk feels something lash about his legs and glimpses a fanged mouth rebounding off his protective aura. Dev's thick bark-skin repels the fangs of another of the beasts. Sauvressa is not as lucky. One of the beasts twists in about her legs and raises itself out of the water. It's head strikes and tears into her bare midriff, gouging out a deep wound. Her reaction pushes the creature away momentarily.

Know. Nature DC12
[SBLOCK]
The creatures are Eels, and are native to the canals of the city. This breed is the more dangerous Electric Eel. Their bodies contain organs that generate powerful jolts of electricity. Fisherman dread catching them in their nets due to the extreme care that is needed to handle them. A strong jolt could stop a strong mans heart!
It is likely that Fulgrim's hammering disturbed their nest nearby.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Rolling initiative. Party average is 5. 
On the map, left hand side from top to bottom: Sauvressa, Fulgrim, Zoryk, and Dev. Right side top to bottom: Temarel, Elenka, Vincenzo. If you want a different mini icon send me a link to the image from the WotC minis gallery (or any other mini gallery, that's just the one I know). 

The order that you post in is your initiative order for that round.

Ignore those two attack rolls with the boards dice roller. I'm used to invisiblecastle's dice system =P I rerolled them here:
Bite, Top to Bottom (1d20-1=15, 1d20-1=1, 1d20-1=8)
Tail, Top to Bottom (1d20-6=6, 1d20-6=12, 1d20-6=10)
Bite on Sauvressa (1d4-1=3)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Tark (Apr 23, 2011)

Eyes blazing furiously Sauvressa opened her mouth and sung but a single note of celestial in a word so terrible and wrathful as to rend flesh itself.  Then she twirled sending a thin spray of water around her as she brought a pair of savage stomps on the  creature.




On the other side of the room Temarel suddenly grasps his torso in shock and pain as a fresh bite wound appears on his belly.  "Well that's new."  He muttered before drawing his own weapon and carefully letting fly an arrow at the creature attempting to hurt Zoryk.

[sblock=ooc]Sauvressa takes a full attack on the nearest one.

Sauvressa's Attacks, Bite, Claw Claw 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=15

Should those attacks hit:
1d6+4=10 for Bite. 1d4+2=5, 1d4+2=5 for claws.

Temarel
Draw Bow.  Fire Bow at nearest one to Zoryk.

1d20+0=17

Should that hit.

1d8+2=8

I'm assuming this water here counts as difficult terrain.  If not I'll 5ft shift forward a square.

HP:9  Eidolon HP: 8[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Btw I never did thank anyone for the warm welcome.

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 23, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

Zoryk quickly moves backwards extending his index and middle finger from his right hand, the sorcerer fires a ray of flames at the creature but his fear gets the best of him and the sorcerer instead fires in the water.

[sblock=occ] Take a 5 foot step back (Towards Fulgrim) and attack with ray of fire special ability 1d20+2=3 and fumble, great start for Zoryk's first battle lol [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

Vincenzo bursts from the water and cri3s out" Zombies behind usssssss," sees the eel like creatures and says,"Ah crumbs! More trouble. He draws his rapier and moves forward (move 35 feet forward, rapier drawn as part of move)


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 23, 2011)

Fulgrim hears the water churn and smells the ozone as the snake like creatures rush from the water.  Seeing Sauvressa get bitten by one of the creature he ceases his blows on the door and moves to the northern aggressor swinging his axe in a wide swing in attempt to turn the creatures attention away from Sauvressa.  "Back to de water with ye vermin scum!" Fulgrim snarls.


[sblock=OOC]

Diagonal step to the northeast to put Fulgrim in melee with the northern critter.

Attack -- 1d20+4=21
Damage -- 1d12+4=7

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2011)

Drevezh'korol clenches his oaken fingers into a heavy wooden fist and swings at the serpentine creature.

Elenka, on the other side of the room, shouts out, "We've walking dead behind us!"  She draws her terbutje and readies an action to attack should a zombie follow them out of the tunnel.
[sblock=Tark]I'm assuming the transfer of damage comes from the Life Link ability of summoners.  Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way.  Damage can only be transferred if it is enough to send the eidolon back to her home plane.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 25, 2011)

Blood mixes with water as your blows strike true against the serpentine creatures. Sauvressa attacks the water in front of her in a brutal manner so opposed to her angelic-like appearance. One claw scores a hit on one sending up a thin spray of blood and water and filling the air with charged energy. Fulgrim rushes over and swing with his axe, parting the water with a single blow. For the briefest instant you can see clear to the muddy floor and two halves of the creature before the waters rush back in. 
Vincenzo hurries across the room but is slowed slightly by the slippery floor. As he reaches the creature attacking Zoryk an arrow passes by his right ear and disappears into the water. The liquid churns for another moment before going still. A reddish circle grows slowly from the spot.
Elenka's companion Dev finds itself alone with one of the beasts but can't seem to get a hold of the slippery beast.

Round 2
The remaining creature attacks again! There is a churning in the water around Dev and the air suddenly crackles noisily with electricity! There is the sound of cracking wood and a groaning sound. The scent of charred wood fills the air.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I thought outsiders were immune to electricity, but I must be thinking of something else because I don't see it in the "Outsider Type" entry.  Maybe it's specific to angels and demons. Updated map to come.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2011)

Elenka continues to hold her terbutje ready should any undead come surging up through the hole.  She looks briefly back at Drevezh'korol, worried, but maintains her watch at the underwater passage.

Drevezh'korol tries again to pummel the serpentine creature with his wooden fists but the damage has apparently affected him more than expected.

[sblock=OOC]First, the bite hit, so I need damage.  (Drev's AC is 13.)  Did the tail really hit his touch AC 11 with a 6?
Second, fyi, regardless of Outsider immunities Eidolon's have to buy their resistances with evolution points.  At least, I think that is what your ooc comments are referencing.  [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 7
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

Vincenzo having missed the last attack see one near by. he sloggs through the water and attacks the one to his southwest, all the while saying, "keep your eye peeled for the zombies from the other room!"

His fear of what he saw seems to have his attention slightly as the water serpent deftly dodges his attack.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 25, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl1 elemental sorcerer*

Zoryk mutters under his breath, his eyes closed. His voice barely sounds human and is closer to the sound a burning fire produces than an actual language, he suddenly opens his eyes and launches forth a small globe of orange light at the creature attacking Dev

[sblock=occ] Cast Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Fulgrim grunts in satisfaction as the eel before him writhes in two separate pieces.  His scan circles the room quickly and sees the eel directly to his south still a threat to his companions.  Watching his footing he moves with purpose to the remaining eel, axe in hand as he makes a vicious chop at the creature missing widely as the eel's movement throws Fulgrim's aim off.

[sblock=OOC]

Using Power Attack.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Can we get a map with coordinates on it next time?  It's tough to visualize what's going on and make a good decision on positioning. [/sblock]

"Zombies?  Oh right.  They can't swim can they?  Oh hells."

Temarel swallowed hard and drew another arrow before moving away from the hole half expecting a bloated rotting arm to erupt from it and try to drag him down.

Sauvressa, her eyes glowing a furious red mutters in celestial as she tries to get a clean strike on the creature with her glaive.  When she finds it, she lashes out revealing her muttering to be a roaring celestial war song as it crescendos to the violence.

[sblock=actions]
Temarel:  Move forward as far as he can in one move, ready action to shoot zombie if it pops out of the hole.

Sauvressa:  Move to a place where she can strike cleanly (i.e. without penalties) at the eel.

Attack: 1d20+5=12

Pretty sure that doesnt hit.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 26, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]First, the bite hit, so I need damage.  (Drev's AC is 13.)  Did the tail really hit his touch AC 11 with a 6?
> Second, fyi, regardless of Outsider immunities Eidolon's have to buy their resistances with evolution points.  At least, I think that is what your ooc comments are referencing.  [/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
You're right, sorry, I had a service call in the middle of my combat rolling and had to wrap up the post quickly. I rolled damage for the bite on the post so he only took 1 point.
[/SBLOCK]

Despite several people surrounding the serpent no one manages to land a blow on the writhing form. Only Zoryk's magical blast of energy seems to do any damage to it. 

Round 3
The air buzzes with electricity from the angry beast. It rises up once more to strike at Dev! With so many combatants churning up the water the creature can't seem to hold its balance at strike back. Dev narrowly avoids another bite.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Vincenzo tryies to manuver and flank with someone, then strikes at the oppertune time-hopefully.
**this is a 15 if he gets a flanking spot.**


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Fulgrim continues his attack on the writhing eel, bellowing "Hold still ye slimy thing!" as he takes another powerful swing at the eel.

[sblock=OOC]

Power Attacking.

Power Attack -- 1d20+3=15 Add another 2 if flanking with Vincenzo for a 17 to hit.
Damage -- 1d12+7=13


[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 27, 2011)

Temarel kept his eye on the hole awaiting at any moment for rotting death to spring forth...in theory.  He turned to the group and saw all of them relentlessly pounding the water and shrugged.

"Right, so have fun with that.  Hey are these things good eating?"

Sauvressa for her part continued stabbing wildly into the water with her glaive.

[sblock=actions]Temarel will ready an action to shoot whatever pops out of the hole behind them.

Sauvressa will continue  to smite the water for daring to strike her!

1d20+5=10[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 oh yeah, churn the water snd show the zombies where the brains for food is.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 29, 2011)

Vincenzo maneuvers around the struggling serpent, careful not to draw its attention. At the last moment he closes and tries to strike it but his rapier hits only the muddy bottom. Fulgrim uses the opportunity to close with it and part the waters once more with his axe. Blood and water sprays upwards to drench the three combatants. 

Elenka, Temarel - readied actions
The water around you surges as a struggling form bursts forward. Long wet arms reach outward to pull itself the rest of the way out of the large hole in the floor. The dead man reaches out with surprising speed for Elenka. A second pair of arms drags another body out of the hole and turns towards Temarel.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Fulgrim nods across the now dead eel, the water turning red as his axe blade drips, to Vincenzo and then quickly turns his attention to the disturbance  near Elenka and Temarel.  "Da dead are risin'? Fulgrim says with a hint of surprise.

Shrugging he holds his axe with two hands as he wades throgh the water towards the others.

[sblock=OOC]

Assuming difficult terrain due to the water, so no charge. Move to E-10.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2011)

Hoping that they would be able to make their escape before the shambling dead made their way through the tunnel Elenka nevertheless stands her ground until her companions have finished off the serpentine creatures.  However, by that time the first of the undead have begun to surface.  Loudly, so as to alert everyone, she calls out again, "Drevezh'korol!  The dead rise!  And not in the good way!"  She lashes out with the toothed blade she was holding ready just for this occasion but in her distraction she only lightly gouges the bloodless flesh in front of her.

Drev, feeling a little put out that he wasn't able to pummel the eels into paste begins moving towards Elenka but decides that finding a way out before they are swarmed with undead would be more prudent especially with Fulgrim making his way toward the combat.  He looks around for an exit.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 29, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

Seeing the snakes finally dead, the sorcerer's eyes are drawn by his companions warnings to the walking dead, sighing, Zoryk remembers his adoptive's father's old maxim, an adventurer's work is never done. 

The half-elf moves towards his companions to lend them aid

[sblock=occ] Double move to G11, or the closest I can to that spot with difficult terrain [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

[move] -double move in difficult terrain=30(?) 5 feet noth east and then strainght east to F,8 ( I hope that is the right marker)end of actions.
[free] -speach:
"I really wasn't kidding all. The dead really followed me here."


----------



## Tark (Apr 30, 2011)

"Oh crap! Oh Crap! oh crap!"  Temarel let loose his arrow and retreated as far from the hulking dead as possible.


[sblock=ooc and actions]
Triggered ready action: 1d20+5=11
Damage maybe: 1d8+3=8


I'm pretty sure I stated a while back I was moving away from the whole and towards the door as far as possible in a move two rounds ago.  I don't know why I'm standing directly next to it. In fact Sauvressa too is in the wrong position since she was down below to be stabbing at that last eel. If there's something I'm missing here please tell me and I'll go ahead and take my actions.  Also I noticed the x/y coordinates.  Thank you for that.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Now that Tark mentions it, Elenka isn't in the same spot she was in on the previous map.  She hasn't moved, though.  This change of position essentially negates the chance for any AoO she might have on zombies moving out of the hole.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 2, 2011)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sorry, I missed Temarel moving away from the hole and for some reason I thought Elenka had backed up a bit from the hole but after re-reading the posts I saw that hadn't happened. I'll redo the map here in a sec and post that before I do the next round
[/SBLOCK]

Follow-up Edit:
[SBLOCK]
Here is the corrected map for round 3 so you have a better idea of your starting positions. I will post the next round shortly. I'm sorting out initiative again and here's what I got so far so let me know if I've made a mistake. 
Elenka and Temarel had readied actions for the undead emerging so they triggered as the undead rose up out of the water at the end of last round. Undead finished their single action which was to stand up. Round 4 starts, Rest of the group moves into position (the posts above this one), so *I need another post from Elenka and Temarel only to wrap up this round,* because their actions happened at the end of last round. Then I will post the undead actions and we will be back on track and everyone can post at the same time again. Right?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

ooc: ah the chaos of battle!


----------



## Tark (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okie dokie with that cleared up then.







*OOC:*




Temarel moved further away as Sauvressa, sensing the danger through the link to her master looked up and sang out a quick verse of a celestial warsong before moving to protect.  As she came close Temarael frowned at her injuries and  muttered a few words of power before touching her on the shoulder where a thin field of force surrounded the enraged  celestial.

[sblock=actions]
Sauvressa move to D6
Temarel moves to C6 and casts Mage Armor on Sauvressa.  Making her AC 17.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2011)

As the undead rise up Elenka takes another swing at it.  Unfortunately her aim is off and she misses the creature.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [move] -double move in difficult terrain=30(?) 5 feet noth east and then strainght east to F,8 ( I hope that is the right marker)end of actions.
> [free] -speach:
> "I really wasn't kidding all. The dead really followed me here."












*OOC:*


Erm, I shoud be at f8 at the start of this round


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 3, 2011)

Round 4
Seeing the dead rise, Fulgrim, Vincenzo, Zoryk, and Sauvressa slog through the deep water to meet them. Temarel backs away hurriedly and briefly stops to imbue his companion with some of his power. Elenka holds her ground but her attack misses its target. Drevezh'Korol turns away from the fight to seek an exit to save its master.

The two dead men reach out with grasping hands to rend the life from Elenka. Despite the hindrance of the deep water she manages to twist out of their reach and still retain her footing on the slippery ground. 

Drevezh'Korol
[SBLOCK]
Drev peers through the splintered doors into the room beyond. Dim light comes from moss and fungus growing high up along the ceilings. This room too looks flooded. Nearby Drev can just make out a large cupboard still standing that might effectively block the doorway once you make it to the other side. 
[/SBLOCK]

Round 5...


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 3, 2011)

Zoryk moves to the side, drawing his internal power and directing it at the tip of his fingers,  with a snarl of anger, the sorcerer unleashed a ray of flames at the nearest undead

[sblock=occ] Move to G12, Use fire ray ability on closest zombie; now at 5/7 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

move (at half) 15 feet forward
standard (Attack zombie at E,12)

vincenzo slogs forward more and reaches where the zombie is .
attack = 18+4 (poss. crit) confirm: 17+4
damage, base: 

not sure if undead can get critted actually- and the damage is piercing if that makes any difference


----------



## IronWolf (May 3, 2011)

Fulgrim sees Vincenzo moving to his right towards the zombie ahead of him and changes direction to move to the other zombie, splashing through the water.  Reaching the zombie, working hard to move through the water, Fulgrim makes a heavy swing at the creature but misses widely failing to hit the rotting corpse before him.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to C-11.  Attack Zombie at C-12.

Power Attack -- 1d20+3=8

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (May 4, 2011)

Sauvressa singing a warsong in celestial moves to engage true evil dancing across the water...well not very gracefully considering the water but it might have in better conditions.

Temarel meanwhile cursed the Dwarf's ability to get in the way somethign elvish and let loose an arrow as carefully as possible

[sblock=actions]Sauvressa double moves to A11.

Temarel shoots at the zombie at C12 with Point Blank Shot
1d20+1=13

If this hits it deals 1d8+3=6[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

"The way out is clear!" calls Drevezh'korol from the opposite side of the room from his mistress.  "And it appears there is some heavy furniture to block the entrance should we need to make a retreat..."

Elenka continues to press the attack but does so poorly.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 6, 2011)

Maneuvering for position in the churned up water, you move into position to make your attacks against the soggy, dissolving corpses. Vincenzo thrusts his blade deep into the creatures chest with a cry of triumph, only to see the creature barely staggered by the piercing wound. Likewise Temarels arrow buries itself in an eye socket of the other dead man but the creature doesn't even flinch. Zoryks fiery ray strikes true but the wet corpses don't burst into flame and are merely singed.

One of the dead men drag itself up along Vincenzo's blade and reaches for his face while the other grabs for Elenka. Vincenzo shakes his blade and pulls it free, off balancing the dead thing and forcing it to miss. Elenka is not as lucky however. The creature grabs for her face and manages to get its hands around her throat. It pulls her close and squeezes! Bits of decayed flesh slough away from the effort as it opens its mouth wide and bites down on her.

Round 6


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


the above damage done by V. is not correct. it is seen as 2 d 6and should have only been 1 d 6
correct damages should have been 3+2 and 1+2 for crit. i do not know what happened.







Vincenzo is astonished at the sight of his piercing weapon's ineffectiveness, but he tries again any way.


----------



## Tark (May 6, 2011)

Sauvressa's song came to a crescendo as she slashed wildly at the zombie hoping to cut it down but instead missing by a wide margin.  Temarel meanwhile fires off another volley at the creature having much better luck in his efforts.

[sblock]Sauvressa attack:1d20+5=6 ouch

Temarel Attack:1d20+1=20

1d8+3=5[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 6, 2011)

Fulgrim tries to reset his stance in the water and makes another powerful swing with his great axe sending it towards the zombie in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim Power Attack -- 1d20+3=12
Possible Damage? -- 1d12+7=9

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

Elenka slashes desperately at the zombie trying to break free and takes a step back away from them.  "Drev!

Drevezh'korol hearing Elenka's call turns and sees the danger she is in.  Slogging forward through the water he tries to reach her to help.
[sblock=Actions]
Elenka
Standard: Attack
Move: 5 ft. step (I know, not technically a move action) to D10

Drev
Move: to E7 or E11 if he can double move[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Going to be a bit slow on updates for the next week, fyi. Should be better after that though. I will try and update tomorrow morning if I can.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 9, 2011)

Raising his axe high Fulgrim brings it down hard with a satisfying crunch! The blade shears through skull, meat, and ligaments finally burying itself just below the collar bone. The corpse ceases moving, returned to the grave once more.
Vincenzo thrusts again and though his blade pierces the body deeply once more, the pointed tip finds only mushy organs. A fatal wound for a living creature, but merely a distraction to this shambling corpse. Temarels arrow hits the creature in the shoulder but it seems to have no effect either. Zoryk sends another bolt of fire at the creature to keep its attention in their direction and away from the badly wounded woman. The flame sizzles on wet flesh once again.
The creature lurches forward again and grabs for Vincenzo with its rotting fingers! The creature grabs him with its three remaining fingers on its right hand and drags him in close to bite and tear at his throat! Vincenzos blood gushes out as it finds a vein!

Round 7











*OOC:*


Not enough time to make a new map. Top zombie is dead, leaving the bottom one at E12


----------



## IronWolf (May 9, 2011)

Fulgrim mutters "Back to the grave wit ye!" as he begins moving through the water to the other side of Vincenzo and the zombie he battles, the water already turning a dirty red from the wound the other fighter suffered.  "Ye need to git yerself an axe instead o'a toothpick!" Fulgrim calls struggling against the water as he makes a furious slash at the standing zombie sending the axe deep into the rotting corpe's remaining flesh.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to D-13 for flanking with Vincenzo.

Power Attack (E12) -- 1d20+5=17
Damage -- 1d12+7=14

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

using his rapier in a purly defencive measure he backs away from the creature, as he is severly hurt by that creatureof the night's lust for his life almose suceeded in gringing him down!

damage 10 from zombie, current hp: 2/10
take a tactical withdrawl, move : (northwest to B,7)

"I am hurt really bad! Sorry!". he calls out


----------



## Tark (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I'm pretty sure Fulgrim just gibbed that last zombie being the little ball of dwarven fury that he is.[/sblock]

Temarel steeled himself, arrow at the ready, scanning for the next foe.

Sauvressa too waited to swing wildly at more foes.

[sblock=actions]
Sauvressa readies action to move against any foes that pop out.
Temarel readies action to shoot whatever foes pop out.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2011)

Elenka continues to retreat from the zombies and Drevezh'korol places himself between her and the threat ready to attack should the zombies continue to move and attack.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 10, 2011)

Zoryk tried remaining calm with everyhting happening around him, the sorcerer drew his crossbow and loadaed with a bolt preparing to strike.

[sblock=occ] Standard Action: Draw Crossbow
Move Action: Load Crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 13, 2011)

Fulgrims furious blow causes the zombie to explode like a wet balloon. Grey Entrails, slimy tissues, and shards of bone spray outward to cover those standing nearest. His axe comes free of the body dripping wet black blood. The now inanimate corpse falls backwards into the water and slips beneath its fouled surface.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2011)

"Now that we have some respite now might be a good time to put some distance between ourselves and any more of the walking dead that might be trailing us.  Through the next room is a wardrobe that may serve to slow them if more follow us."  Drevezh'korol motions towards the door at the other side of the room.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 13, 2011)

Fulgrim wipes his face with the back of his arm and then runs a hand over his shaved head clearing most of the zombie remains from it.  He wades back through the water towards the door where the others are moving towards. "Anyone git a chance to look'it Vincenzo?" Fulgrim asks as he approaches. "He looks ta' have taken a mighty hit from that walkin' dead."

Fulgrim stands to one side of the doorway and nods to Drevezh'korol. "Slowin' 'em down a bit be wise if'n more of dem come through."

[sblock=OOC]

If the door needs more chopping, Fulgrim can take care of that - not sure if he was able to finish chopping it down from earlier or not.

Ready when the group is.

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*



The last bit will break apart as you force your way through it.


----------



## Tark (May 14, 2011)

Relaxing a bit Temarel only now notices sauvressa's injuries.

"Are you going to be alright?!?"

Sauvressa lowers her guard and walks up to temeral apparently not noticing the deep wound in her abdomen.

"As long as you are well beloved I will always be fine."

Temarel turned red at the comment. "Um, right, okay.  Wow, that was really dangerous wasn't it?  Is he going to be okay?"

Temarel pointed at Vincenzo who was favorign the wounds in his torso.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

" I am not doing too well." says the swordsman.









*OOC:*


 there is a slight discrepancy on my hp, I will need to look closer at it. need sleep right now too.


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 15, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Elemental Sorcerer*

Zoryk follows the group, staying close to Vincenzo in case the warrior needs help.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 figured out the hp issue. 2 of 12 hp at this time.


----------



## IronWolf (May 16, 2011)

Fulgrim stands near the nearly shattered door, glancing through and also noticing the wardrobe inside that could be used to slow further walking dead.  Noticing it still flooded he shakes his head and then looks to the others in the group.

"Anyone got somethin' to patch up Vincenzo wit?" Fulgrim says, looking at the wound about Vincenzo's neck with some concern.  "If'n not then hang to de back a bit an try not ta git ta close to dem walkin' dead."

With the group gathered near the splintered remains of the door Fulgrim continues "We aint't gettin' outta' here standin' here.  Time to move on."

Fulgrim turns back towards the door and throws his shoulder at it one more time, breaking the remaining wooden fragments enough to allow passage through.  He will pause before entering, watching for anything moving within the room before entering.

"I can move dat wardrobe to block de door once we git inside." Fulgrim adds.

[sblock=OOC]

If no one has anything to help Vincenzo's wounds then we can move on to the next room.

Perception -- 1d20+5=23

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 17, 2011)

The party moves into the next room, helping their wounded slog through the mud and blood mixed water. After the last of you enter Fulgrim moves to the wardrobe and heaves on it. The massive piece of furniture tumbles on it side and sends up a bow wave that nearly topples everyone in the room. It takes a few moments for the sloshing to subside. It now covers most of the doorway, though a foot high gap is still showing at the top of the door. Looking around the room there are no obvious exits. It is about a quarter of the size of the one you have left, possibly a former bedroom. 

Fulgrim
[SBLOCK]
As the dresser tumbled you could have sworn that you heard the tinkling of glass inside of it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

If no one has any healing, Vincenzo takes Fulgrims advice and hangs to the back


----------



## Tark (May 17, 2011)

Temarel looks at Sauvressa and Viscenzo with no small amoutn of worry. "Remind me to give that thrice damned man a piece of my mind if we survive this.  If he had just been straightforward with us back at the tavern we could have gotten a priest to come along with us.  As it is we won't last long with the injuries being taken."

Sauvressa stood close by Temarel her glowing eyes seeking a way out with her glaive ready to chop anything that might threaten them.

[sblock=Sauvressa's perception]1d20+4=10[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 18, 2011)

"Woulda' been helpful to know a bit more 'bout this other than movin' stuff." Fulgrim agrees with Temarel. "A priest is lookin' real good right now wit wounded folk and de dead walkin'!"

"It is, what it is I 'spose.  We gotta' keep an eye on Vincenzo, we don't wanta' be losin' anybody down 'ere." Fulgrim adds.  "See if'n we can find a way outta' dis room."

Fulgrim then turns his attention back to the toppled wardrobe studying it for a moment.  Using his axe and standing back from it a little and off to the side he tries to use his axe to pry the doors open to reveal what made the glass sound he heard as it fell into place.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will stand to the side and use his axe handle to try to pry the doors open.  The hope being he will not be directly in front of the doors when they open should something inside seek to harm him.

Perception -- 1d20+5=22

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 18, 2011)

Elenka snorts.  This Vincenzo is a dandy of epic preportions; yes, he's taken a serious wound but Elenka isn't complaining about the bright purple bruise forming on the normally pale, white skin around _her_ neck and shoulders.  But then again, she hasn't lived a pampered city life.  Grimly, she and Drevezh'korol begin searching for a way out of the room.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2011)

Fulgrims axe easily splits the rotten wood and with a few chops and some prying he pulls one of the doors off. Inside is a wet, rotten mush. It looks like it was still full of clothes when it was abandoned. It doesn't look like anything has been living in there. Fulgrim searches the inside, finally plunging one hand into the muck. Within seconds his hands close around a solid wooden crate. He pulls it free and examines it. The box is still in fair condition, likely the wood was soaked with oils to preserve it. Pulling the top off reveals 5 glass bottles with wax stoppers. Two of the vials are long and slender while the remaining 3 are fat and squat. Each contains a thick liquid that oozes from side to side when the bottles are tipped.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
You can identify the contents using an alchemy check or a perception check, though you need to sample a drop from each container to do so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (May 18, 2011)

"I found somethin' 'ere." Fulgrim says to the others as they search the room. "Potions or oil.  Wanna' of ya want to see what ye make of dem?"

Fulgrim holds the chest, willing to let one of the others try to determine what they are.


----------



## Tark (May 19, 2011)

Temarel, feeling eager to help wades over to fulgrim and takes a close examination of the bottles casting a series of spells he knew to help.

Sauvressa followed closely hardly giving him room to breathe as he went over the potions.

[sblock=actions]Casting Guidance.
Casting Detect Magic.
Spellcraft: 1d20+6=17

Please let me know if I need to make more rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 20, 2011)

Temarel
[SBLOCK]
The two tall thin bottles radiate weak conjuration magic while the remaining fat, squat bottles have no aura. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Tark (May 20, 2011)

Temarel picked up the two small vials.  Well these are magical. Looks like conjuration, maybe healing?  That'd be lucky.  The other two are something other.  I'm not sure about drinking weird stuff down in this muck.


----------



## IronWolf (May 20, 2011)

"Feelin' lucky Vincenzo? Fulgrim adds, nodding as Temarel announces what he has found. "Maybe dey be healin' potions.  Or maybe you Elenka?"

Fulgrim will then look about the room looking for any signs of secret passages that might provide a way out.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=11

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2011)

"I do not feel lucky. I would rather take my chances with combat."


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

[sblock=Identifying Potions without magic] In addition to the standard methods of identification, PCs can sample from each container they find to attempt to determine the nature of the liquid inside with a Perception check. The DC of this check is equal to 15 + the spell level of the potion (although this DC might be higher for rare or unusual potions). Page 478 CORE[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anyone want to take a crack at it?  My perception kind of blows.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


V's is a mod of +1-not that good either


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2011)

Elenka looks skeptical.  "These sorts of things aren't my strong point, but I'll give it a try."  She takes one of the potions that Temarel identified as containing conjuration magics and puts a tiny drop on her finger.  She smells it, rubs the liquid between her fingers and touches a bit of it to the tip of her tongue.

Drevezh'korol clears his throat and Elenka then put the remainder of the drop in Drev's mouth.  "Thank you, Leshkya."

Almost simultaneously the two shake their heads.  "I don't kn..." "I can't qui..."

"It's beyond us, I'm afraid."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2011)

"D'ere enough left for me to try?" Fulgrim asks, reaching for one of the thin vials. "Tasted a few potions in my time."

Fulgrim lets a drop fall on his tongue to taste the potion.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=21

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2011)

"Be my guest."  Elenka watches as Fulgrim tests the potion.

"Leshkya," begins Elenka's wooden guardian, "Some one of us should try to find a way out before the restless dead find their way here."

Elenka nods still intent of Fulgrim's discoveries and Drevezh'korol begins meticulously going over every wall.  He drums his fingers against the wall examining it for cracks or anything unusual, listens carefully, then moves on to the next section.  If the walls reveal nothing, he'll move on to the ceiling then to the floor.

[sblock=Actions]Take 20 on Perception to try to find something (anything!)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Vincenzo remains on guard t the doorway. "Did any one grab the rope?"


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2011)

"We left da rope. Them walkin' dead distracted us." Fulgrim replies.  "I got another one in ma pack if'n we need it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

"Maybe I better get it just in case." If no one restrains him he will go and get the other rope.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
The gap between the edge of the wardrobe and the top of the door frame is about a foot. As you begin to squeeze your way through it you pause as you notice the water in the room starting to stir. It roils and flows outward from the hole you swam through on the far side of the room. A large mass is pushing its way through the underwater tunnel forcing all the water ahead of them. The horde approaches!
[/SBlock]

Elenka and Drev continue their search around the room looking desperately for another avenue of escape. Suddenly, Elenka disappears beneath the water! A startled moment passes before she reemerges sputtering and rubbing water out of her eyes. It seems as if she has found another hole in the floor. This one seems a bit smaller, barely as big around as her shoulders.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

"on second thought, we can leave that rope-It looks like more company is on the way!"









*OOC:*


any exits found?


----------



## GlassEye (May 25, 2011)

Elenka coughs water and when she can breathe properly again makes a wry chuckle.  "I found something.  If it's the way out it'll be a squeeze."  She looks doubtfully at Drevezh'korol.

"No!  You will no..."

"We may not have a choice," she snaps.  "Besides, with Fulgrim and the others to protect me I'll be fine."  The small woman glares down her wooden guardian and Drevezh'korol falls into a sullen silence.  Finally, Elenka says, "We need to check this out and quickly.  As I'm clearly the smallest..."  She looks around and smiles grimly.  If no one objects she'll take a few deep breaths and slip back under the water to feel her way through the hole and whatever lies beyond.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2011)

Vincenzo prepares himself for another swim, but wave every one else on first.


----------



## IronWolf (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did Fulgrim have any luck with those potions?  If they happen to be healing potions they might of use quite soon!







"Are ye sure not too hurt to check it out?" Fulgrim asks Elenka.  "Least let me tie ya to dis rope case we need ta git ye back.  Give three tugs if ye want us to pull ye through and two tugs if'n we need to pull ye back.

Fulgrim hastily pulls a rope out of his pack and hands one end of it to Elenka to secure herself with. Fulgrim then lets the rope coil beside him as he prepares to lead the line out for Elenka.


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2011)

"I'm not as fragile as I look but the rope is a good idea."  She quickly ties the rope around her waist then descends into the watery gloom.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 26, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did Fulgrim have any luck with those potions?  If they happen to be healing potions they might of use quite soon!












*OOC:*


Sorry, missed that one when the pages changed







Fulgrim samples a bit from one of the tall vials. It tastes vile and smells worse, like fish oil scorched in a frying pan. However after a moment he feels a bit better. A slight ache in his head from the fall when the floor collapsed seems to have disappeared. The effect is not unfamiliar to one who has adventured before.








*OOC:*


Both vials are Cure Light Wounds Potions


----------



## IronWolf (May 26, 2011)

"D'ese are potions of healing.  Use them quickly." Fulgrim says handing one to Vincenzo and the other to Elenka.

Fulgrim then readies himself with the rope to pull Elenka back out of the water if need be as she explores.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2011)

Vincenzo drinks his potion.









*OOC:*


you know, i have been rolling a lot of 1's for effects lately!


----------



## Tark (May 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch.








Temarel fidgets with agitation while Sauvressa passively stands by his side.  A moment passes before she comments.

"The woman is brave." 

Temarel looks up. Hm?  Oh yes, very courageous.

_And very foolish._  He added to himself.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 30, 2011)

Elenka
[SBLOCK]
The tunnel is claustrophobically narrow throughout its length. Unlike the first passage which seemed more of a submerged hallway, this feels more like a snakes burrowed tunnel. You half swim, half crawl through its cramped quarters feeling desperately in all directions for another passage or signs of it widening. The passage feels as if it is always curving around, like a circle or a spiral. It is black and silty, making it impossible to see so you keep your eyes shut and continue to grope. As the rope reaches its full length you feel a slight widening and realize there is space above your head!
With lungs burning your burst upwards into a pocket of air. Treading water you feel around you to find that you are in a space slightly larger that a man. There is enough room here for one person to breath at a time. Your kicking legs feel another opening continuing onward beneath the water, but you'll need to extend or abandon the rope to continue!
[/SBLOCK]

Vincenzo quaffs the potion and feels some of the aches subside while Fulgrim continues to pay out the rope. There is a loud splashing sound followed by an echoing moan from the other room. Peering carefully over the top of the wardrobe the others look back into the room they left.
Dark shapes move about unsteadily in the room now. Occasionally there is the sound of tearing flesh as the undead feast upon the bodies of the eels. Their movements serve to spread more blood about the water and drive them into a feeding frenzy. One of the shapes lifts the head of one of the slain zombies from the water and seems to inspect its mouth, feeling around inside it for bits of Vincenzo's flesh.


----------



## GlassEye (May 30, 2011)

[sblock=Elenka]Feeling that time is likely running out for her companions Elenka gives a single tug on the rope then unties it from around her waist.  She breathes deeply then dives into the new hole in hope that it will lead somewhere safe.[/sblock]
Drevezh'korol peers over the top of the wardrobe with no small amount of concern.  Ducking back down out of sight he whispers to the others, "If it comes to it I'll make a stand here.  Hopefully that will give the rest of you time to escape through whatever tunnels Elenka finds."  His concerned glance at where Elenka disappeared beneath the water gives him away: he is not at all certain that Elenka will survive her watery trek.  The fact that he is still _here_ shows that Elenka is, at least for the moment, ok.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

Fulgrim calmly lets the rope out as the sound of splashing and the echoes of moans come from the other side of the wardrobe blocking the doorway.  He feels the single tug, a slight look of surprise playing across his bearded face.  He gives the rope a slight pull and feels it pull freely. He stops, not wanting to leave Elenka without a rope to grab back onto if indeed she needed it.

The sounds increase as the dead splash in the water in the next room.  Fulgrim glances at his companions as they stand in this room waiting for Elenka.  He silently holds his index finger to his mouth indicating for the others to keep their voices down and movement to a minimum.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

Vincenzo stands still and only breaths, and tries to do so quietly.


----------



## Tark (May 31, 2011)

Temarel says nothing and stands quietly as Sauvressa stands close by.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

A family emergency is drawing me out of town for the next few days.  My posting is apt to be scarce until Sunday (6/5).  Feel free to take an action on Fulgrim's behalf if needed so I don't hold anything up over the next few days.

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 3, 2011)

Elenka
[SBLOCK]
The tunnel continues to twist and turn leading you farther from the air pocket. With a mounting sense of dread you realize that the tunnel may be too narrow for you to turn back. Without the rope there is little hope that your companions would be able to aid you either. 
As your lungs begin to burn and ache horribly you feel the tunnel abruptly curve upward! With an effort of will you shove yourself upward and gasp as your head clears the water. You spend a moment gasping in stale air before the spots clear from your eyes enough to allow you to look around. 









*OOC:*


The room is dark so you'll need a light source to see anything






With a light:
[SBLOCk]
The room you are in looks like it was once an entertaining room. You can see a long bar table with empty shelves behind it. One part of the room is filled with a collapse pile of wood. After a few seconds you recognize it as a piano, likely too large to be carried out through narrow doorways without major renovations. 
There is an open doorway across from you and another closed door near it. 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

The sounds of carnage continue to grow as more of the bodies rush through the sunken tunnel to join in the feasting. Those nearest the doorway freeze as a splashing sound comes from the other side of the wardrobe. Something snuffles loudly from the far side. 
Somehow in death and despite the rotting organs, these creatures seem to have supernatural senses that draw them onward to living prey. Perhaps it smelled fresh blood oozing from the wounded, saw a glimmer of light from a poorly covered light, or heard a sharp intake of breath. However sensed you, it gives a sudden, clear moan. All other sounds in the room stop and you can imagine all the heads turning towards that hunting call. With another loud groan the undead creature slams its fist against the wooden frame! The rest of the horde splashes towards it to join it in tearing apart your barricade!


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2011)

[sblock=Elenka]Elenka sits in the darkness a moment listening intently and gathering her strength.  When she hears nothing she fumbles with her pack to retrieve her lantern, a flask of oil, and a flint and steel.  Working as quickly as she can she prepares the lantern.  _Did I spill the oil?  Hope I don't light myself on fire._  She laughs, edging towards hysteria as she considers having to swim back and inform the others of what she has found.  Finally she gets it lit and looks around.  _Better than where we were._

Leaving the pack and the lantern she readies herself for another swim.  Slipping head first into the narrow water tunnel she pulls and swims her way as rapidly as she is able.[/sblock]
Drevezh'korol isn't happy that Elenka hasn't returned and he isn't happy that the zombies are tearing apart their protective barrier.  "Sauvressa.  Position yourself alongside the door.  When they break through..."  He makes a hacking motion with his heavy wooden hand.  So saying, he takes up a position opposite where he indicated the other eidolon.  "If some of you others take up a line we can keep them from breaking through and wreaking havoc upon us.  Then _when_ we get the word from Elenka we can take the passage."  Grimly he readies himself to attack for when the zombies break through.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2011)

Vincenzo stand next to Drev in a defensive line.


----------



## Tark (Jun 4, 2011)

Sauvressa did what the other eidolon says without protest staying back jsut a bit so that the reach of her weapon kept her away from the zombies grasp.

Temarel backed away half way between the hole elenka entered and the doorway where the undead are barreling through.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Fulgrim's face, his bald head still glistening from the dampness, sours as the sound of the creatures on the other side begin assaulting it.  He hefts his axe, both hands gripping it tightly, his eyes moving between the barrier and the place Elemka entered the water at.

With their presence known, he speaks to the others "We ain't in much shape ta be fightin' a horde of dem things.  If Elenka makes it back, git ready to follow her to what she found. We'll need ta be makin' it quick."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 7, 2011)

The waterlogged wardrobe deteriorates rapidly under the undead assault. One of the beasts smash through the back of the wardrobe and starts to crawl through! Sauvressa, Vincenzo, and Drev lash out at the creature as it crawls through the opening!









*OOC:*



The three of you can attack as it comes through.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2011)

move 5 foot west and bind wounds on Ausk.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2011)

Drevezh'korol lashes out with one heavy fist.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock][sblock=SCOTT]Wrong game, dude! Put your glasses back on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2011)

ooc: now where did i put my glasses .. .. .. ..

here they are!

Staaaab! Vincenzo lunges with his rapier!

edit; for some reaason en world posted two rolls. the roll that counts is not the good one, it was the 7. sadly.


----------



## Tark (Jun 8, 2011)

Sauvressa lashes out with her glaive slicing flesh and bone.

attack1d20+5=19
damage1d10+6=13


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

Elenka keeps swimming and clawing her way through the underwater passage trying to get back to her companions as quickly as possible.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Fulgrim stands ready, axe in hand waiting for either Elenka to resurface or signal or seeing that those at the barricade need further assistance.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 10, 2011)

The creature manages to wiggle through the opening to its hips before Sauvressa swings with her blade. The weapon shears the body in half dropping the still wiggling front half out of sight beneath the water. For a horrible second you envision a severed torso groping blindly beneath the water to grip your ankles and rip into calves! Drev slams his fist downward through the water where the creature fell and crushes its head. 
The gooey entrails from the bottom half of the body slither outward into the interior of the wardrobe before the corpse is violently ripped away and the next creature begins clawing its way through. Its efforts are slowly widening the hole as it comes.

Elenka
[SBLOCK]








*OOC:*


It will take you a few rounds before you get back, just fyi.






[/sblock]

Round 2








*OOC:*



Anyone can act this round, the second zombie is in the same spot as the first


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2011)

Vincenzo uses his basket hilted rapier to protect his hand as he uses it to dodge with, then draws his dagger, remembering how useless his favored weapon was earlier.

move:
draw dagger
standard: attack with dagger
other:+1 dodge bonus to Armor Class when adjacent to at least two other allies.


----------



## Tark (Jun 11, 2011)

Again with a great cry Sauvressa brings her blade down.

"Death to evil doers!"

1d20+5=24 Attack
1d10+6=13 Damage

Temarel for his part hangs back with his bow ready not entirely sure on the best course of action as the three much better warriors go to work.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2011)

Drevezh'korol attacks the next zombie to begin wriggling its way through their barrier.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Fulgrim continues watching the water for any sign of Elenka emerging from the water continuing to heft his great axe in his hands ready to help if the barrier is breached.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 14, 2011)

In an almost exact repetition of the last creature, Sauvressa severs its spine and the remaining flesh tears free dropping the upper torso into the water. Drev finishes it off once it disappears beneath the water. 

The remains of the wardrobe are rapidly disintegrating. Within moments the last bits of it break apart leaving only a pile of debris blocking the path. The undead begin to push their way through! Another corpse forces its way through the door; its slavering maw dripping slimy drool!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2011)

"Where is Elenka!" asks Vincenzo, with a bit more then a little frustration.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2011)

"She lives but more than that I can't say."  That's all the time Drevezh'korol has to spare as the zombies begin pushing through the shattered remains of the wardrobe.  He pummels one as it moves within range of his fists...

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jun 14, 2011)

Sauvressa begins to sing a warsong as her glaive spins and comes down again and again.  Seeming to exult in righteous violence.

1d20+5=17
1d10+6=16


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Fulgrim faces a moment of indecision as he keeps his great axe in one hand and the rope that was attached to Elenka in the other.  Seeing the barricade collapse under the moving mass of rotting corpses he glances once more towards the area in the water Elenka disappeared and back to his companions fighting off the oncoming undead.

"Ye best be gettin' back, I'm gonna' need ta help dem I think." Fulgrim says under his breath, gauging his companions success against the oncoming zombies.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 16, 2011)

Drev and Sauvressa stand shoulder to shoulder against the horde as it begins to push its way in. Drev's fist snaps the creatures head upward just as Sauvressa's blade slices the creature chin to crotch. A horrid burst of fluids sprays outward from the gash. The creature starts to topple backwards but the push of bodies behind reverses its direction and sends it falling forward into the room. The next dead man steps forward and raises its arms.

Elenka
[SBLOCK]
After an eternity of crawling through the dark, flooded tunnels your head bursts upward into the air pocket. Your flailing arms strike the rope while you gasps for breath.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2011)

Drevezh'korol continues his relentless pummeling of the dead creatures forcing their way into the room.  His exhalations of effort sound like wind whistling through branches.  Unfortunately Drev's attack misses the foul creature.

[sblock=Elenka]Elenka breathes the air of the close space greedily.  She grabs the rope that she left behind on the second leg of the swim and with exaggerated care tugs out the 'all clear' signal.  She waits a moment for a response and if it doesn't come she'll signal again.  Once she gets a response she'll steel herself to swim once more to the room that just may lead them out of this hole.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jun 17, 2011)

1d20+5=13
1d10+6=12

As Sauvressa continues to hack and slice at the zombies an idea strikes Temarel.  Wading next to Fulgrim he takes hold of the rope and casts a spell on the Dwarf making him much larger and far more dangerous.

"Go!  I'll take the rope!"









*OOC:*


Cast Enlarge Person on Fulgrim.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2011)

Fulgrim feels himself growing much bigger and stronger, though slightly more awkward as Temarel casts the spell upon him. Handing the now thread-like rope to Temarel, Fulgrim hefts his axe in both hands, the cord he uses to keep the weapon with him tight on his wrist. 

Attention turning towards the breeched doorway the oversized dwarf cries out in rage as a sheen of sweat and water appear on his shaved head. He strides confidentially forward towards the influx of zombies calling to the others "I can 'old 'em off fer a bit!" as he makes a vicious swing with his great axe at the next zombie coming through the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]

10' reach with the enlarge. attack from here. rolling an AoO ahead of time in case one manages to get through the doorway and to Fulgrim.

Standard Melee Attack -- 1d20+6=20
Damage (Large Great Axe now) -- 3d6+9=24

AoO if applicable, disregard if not applicable -- 1d20+6=20
AoO Damage -- 3d6+9=19



[sblock=Raging, Enlarged Fulgrim]

   AC 12  HP 17
   STR 22, DEX 10, CON 19
   (-1 to attack roll for Enlarged)

   Great Axe (Large due to Enlarge): Attack: +06 = [BAB (01) + STR (06) + Misc (-01 (enlarged))]
              Damage: 3d6+9, Crit: 20/x3, 
[/sblock]	
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 20, 2011)

Sauvressa's blade slices into the creature dealing terrible damage to its body. She is surprised by a dwarven battlecry from behind her. She leaps aside as the dwarf charges. 

Fulgrim leaps forward with his axe raised, his momentum adding extra power to his swing. The enlarged blade cleaves his enemy nearly in twain. The cut is so clean it looks like an anatomists drawing for a moment after the blade passes through the body. The eyes blink, the muscles twitch, and suddenly the two halves collapse and spill their contents in a horrid torrent. 

Temeral holds tight to the rope watching the spectacle and is surprised when it is nearly yanked from his hand. The "All Clear" signal! Zoryk rushes over to grab hold of the rope thinking to haul Elenka in. They both quickly realize that the rope moves too easily, and that she can't be tied to the other end anymore.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2011)

"Y'all get started if Elenka gives da clear signal!" Fulgrim snarls as he waits for the next zombie to lurch through doorway. 

Fulgrim is ready to send his axe through the next one through the door.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will try to maintain the reach advantage.  Standard attack roll if another comes through and adding an AoO roll if one tries to reach him.

Standard Attack -- 1d20+6=17
Damage (Large Great Axe now) -- 3d6+9=21

AoO if applicable -- 1d20+6=10


[sblock=Raging, Enlarged Fulgrim]
AC 12 HP 17
STR 22, DEX 10, CON 19
(-1 to attack roll for Enlarged)

Great Axe (Large due to Enlarge): Attack: +06 = [BAB (01) + STR (06) + Misc (-01 (enlarged))]
Damage: 3d6+9, Crit: 20/x3, 
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 25, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to hold the doorway, cutting down the next zombie just as it begins to force its way in. Not waiting any longer, Zoryk gathers his robes and dives into the hole after Elenka.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

If all the others except fulgrim have gone, Vincenzo will go second to the last.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2011)

*Drevezh'korol*: Hearing a splash Drev glances back in hopes of seeing Elenka surface from the hole.  He is disappointed in his hopes and turns back to battering zombies.  "When the time comes you go," he snarls at Fulgrim.  "I'll hold them off as long as I can."  It'll be a painful and unpleasant way to return to the Other World but if it gives Elenka a fighting chance to escape he'll do it gladly.

*Elenka*:  Having given the signal and taken a deep breath before her dive Elenka continues to swim and pull herself through the final leg of the passage.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock][sblock=OOC][MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]







*OOC:*


Do you think we could pick up the pace just a little bit?  When we began we averaged a post a day; now we've slipped to about a post every five days.  I'm finding it a little difficult to maintain interest at this pace.  Thanks.

Also, Vincenzo and Elenka (at least, maybe others) were half-way to 2nd level when we began this adventure.  I would appreciate if you could provide a summary of earned experience so far in your initial post so that we can calculate current xp totals.  With the time xp we've earned some of us may be close to leveling.  Again, thanks.





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Fulgrim seems to barely hear Drevezh'korol only giving an audible grunt as he continues to buy the escaping companions a little bit more time before heading through the tunnel himself. He uses the large great axe to cut down any zombies that try to come through the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]

How many people are left in the room? Fulgrim will be one of the last to leave, holding the doorway to allow the others to safely start through the underwater tunnel.

Standard Attack -- 1d20+6=13
Damage -- 3d6+9=22

AoO if applicable -- 1d20+6=25
Damage -- 3d6+9=23

[sblock=Raging, Enlarged Fulgrim]
AC 12 HP 17
STR 22, DEX 10, CON 19
(-1 to attack roll for Enlarged)

Great Axe (Large due to Enlarge): Attack: +06 = [BAB (01) + STR (06) + Misc (-01 (enlarged))]
Damage: 3d6+9, Crit: 20/x3, 
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 26, 2011)

The others quickly dive into the water following Zoryk, leaving just Fulgrim and Drev in the room holding back the swarm. Fulgrim swipes at the next zombie as it approaches, but misses! He is forced backwards by the horde but Drev steps in to hold them back to allow the dwarf time to drop his enlarging spell and squeeze into the tunnel.


The Underwater Tunnel
The tunnel is claustrophobically narrow throughout its length. Unlike the first passage which seemed more of a submerged hallway, this feels more like a snakes burrowed tunnel. You half swim, half crawl through its cramped quarters feeling desperately in all directions for another passage or signs of it widening. The passage feels as if it is always curving around, like a circle or a spiral. It is black and silty, making it impossible to see so you keep your eyes shut and continue to grope. As the rope reaches its full length you feel a slight widening and realize there is space above your head!
With lungs burning your burst upwards into a pocket of air. Treading water you feel around you to find that you are in a space slightly larger that a man. There is enough room here for one person to breath at a time. Your kicking legs feel another opening continuing onward beneath the water
There is a back log as each person entering the space gasps for air and quickly dives again so that the next person in line has a chance to get a breath. By the time Vincenzo makes it to the air pocket, the air stale and barely any good for breathing. He takes a fast breath and pulls himself along after the others. 
The tunnel continues to twist and turn leading you farther from the air pocket. While the tunnel is too narrow to turn around, you trust in Elenka that there will be something farther along. 
As your lungs begin to burn and ache horribly you feel the tunnel abruptly curve upward! With an effort of will you shove yourself upward and gasp as your head clears the water. You spend a moment gasping in stale air before the spots clear from your eyes enough to allow you to look around. 

The Parlor
The room you are in looks like it was once an entertaining room. You can see a long bar table with empty shelves behind it. One part of the room is filled with a collapse pile of wood. After a few seconds you recognize it as a piano, likely too large to be carried out through narrow doorways without major renovations. The floor around the waterline is all mud with a few rotting timbers still jutting out around the walls. 
There is an open doorway across from you and another closed door near it. 


Earned XP 6/26
[SBLOCK]
4 Eels + 5 Zombies = 1,000xp/5
76 Days of adventuring * 7xp
-------------------------
200xp (Encounters) + 532xp (Time) = 732xp

I'll do my best to pick up the pace on this one, we don't have many rooms left. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2011)

*Drevezh'korol*: With his mortal companions all into the tunnel and swimming (hopefully) to safety Drevezh'korol stays behind to ensure they have enough time to make it.  He fights: fists fly, bludgeon, slap; anything he can do to damage the zombies.  But the swarm wears and finally he's knocked down.  As rotting claws dig into his wooden flesh blackness comes and with it relief and home.

*Elenka*:  Elenka tends the light and makes ready for her traveling companions.  She feels a sense of loss and separation when Drevezh'korol is torn apart and sent back to the Outer World but then the first of her friends splashes out of the water gasping for breath.  Quickly she grasps their arms and helps pull them out so the next can make it through.  "You're safe.  Just rest a moment."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock][sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Thanks, Selc.  I'd be happy with twice a week which is a hair faster than our current pace; I understand people have other things to do.

Also, thanks for posting the xp.  Elenka has enough to put her to 2nd level!  But I'm a bit busy myself and summoners are a little more complex than most other characters so she'll most likely finish out the adventure as first level before I get to it.





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

Vincenzo is updated to level 2-awaiting approval.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Drev as he turns and submerges himself in the water and begins following the underwater tunnel.  He swims the best he can, quite uncomfortable in the water, his lungs burning when he reaches the small alcove partway through.  Grabbing the trailing end of the rope he pulls it along with him as he continues his swim, emerging in the chamber with the rest of his companions.

Standing for several moments catching his breath as the water glistens off his shaved head he finally begins coiling up the water laden rope and stowing it in his backpack. He then strides directly to Elenka. "Drev wasa' hero back dere. I held 'em rottin' corpses off long as I could. She held 'em off fer me to swim through. Givin' the number of dem, I think she could only buy me time. I'm sorry. Fulgrim states solemnly.


----------



## Tark (Jun 27, 2011)

As Temarel and Sauvressa gasp for air and emerge form the water Temarel spares a breath to Elenka.  "What of Drev?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 27, 2011)

Elenka smiles at Temarel and Fulgrim's words but it is a grim, weak little thing.  "Thank you.  Drevezh'korol did what the Master of Chernyj Wood sent him to do: protect me." She gently touches the dwarf on the shoulder.  "Please, don't think me callous.  The magic that brings him from the Other World will take him back there.  He survives and is likely licking his wounds and eagerly awaiting my summons."  Elenka chuckles and rubs at her temple attempting to massage away the headache that developed over her repeated swims.  "Or drinking birch beer and chasing dryads dreading my summons.  Unfortunately I will not be able to summon him back this day."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Elenka's words, absently running the back of his hand across his brow, a confused look on his face. He claps Elenka on the shoulder wordlessly as he walks off to help the others search the room, obviously confused by Elenka's companion.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=16

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

To Elenka Vincenzo says, "I have seen you summon him. I know that you speak with truth and anticipation, even though i do not understand. " He looks to the closed door and then to Fulgrim.

He then moves toward the closed door of the parlor.


----------



## Tark (Jun 27, 2011)

Temarel says nothing for a moment than looks at Sauvressa with wrinkled brows.  She stands passively a serene smile on her face as she stares down the hole.  He seems suspicious for a second than shrugs his shoulders and continues on.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 29, 2011)

Fulgrim's careful search of the room reveals little. Behind the bar there are a few empty bottles and flasks. The piano is a wreck, however the ivory keys remain in good condition and would be valuable if salvaged.

Vincenzo approaches the door and examines it closely. It is tightly wedged in the frame from the damp water. Oddly too, it seems to have been nailed shut with additional boards. 

The water around the underwater tunnel begins to surge as the hungry dead on the far end begin to move through the passage in pursuit of their meal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

Vincenzo puts his shoulder to the door to try and open it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 29, 2011)

"Vincenzo!" calls Elenka.  "Maybe the door is nailed shut to close off more walking dead.  Check out the open doorway."  She'll move to collect as many of the ivory keys as she is able to find to sell when they do finally get out of this sunken nightmare.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

Vincenzo leaves the stuck door and checks out the open door.


----------



## Tark (Jun 29, 2011)

"Plug the hole!"  Temarel shouts as he finishes winding the rope back up. Without a word both he and Sauvressa get behind the behind and shove it into position to block the passage they came from apparently strugglign to move it through the muck.

1d20+4=6 Strength check Sauvressa.

1d20+2=14 Strength check Temarel.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2011)

Fulgrim looks at the big pile of wood from the ruined piano as he sees Vincenzo change course towards the open doorway. "D'ese corpses don't know when ta give up!" Fulgrim states. "Tell us whe we're ready ta go. I'll help Temarel with slowin' dem up."

Fulgrim then work to help push as much of the debris pile towards the hole as he can.

[sblock=OOC]

Strength Check -- 1d20+3=19

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 30, 2011)

Temeral, Sauvressa, and Fulgrim set to work moving as much debris over the hole as they can. With luck it will hold them back for a short time before the dead bash their way through the thin wood. 

Vincenzo peers into the next room. The room is dark but he can see a pile of debris about chest high in the center of the room. The floor has turned to mud in this room. Part of the far wall is halfway broken down and mud flows into the room from the lagoon outside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


outside=out of the building?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

The more she thinks about it the more she thinks there might be something _interesting_ behind the door that has been nailed shut.  Briefly she remembers the Irthosian curse her father was apt to repeat when she complained about boredom, _'May you live in interesting times.'_

"This whole _day_ has been _interesting_," she mutters.

Seeing the roiling waters and hearing Temarel's shouted command she rushes to help shove debris down the hole.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

"Vincenzo!  What have you found?!"  Elenka hopes the blockage is enough to hold back the undead because the nailed door has been scratching at the back of her mind and building up an intense (and dangerous?) curiosity.  If Vincenzo has found a quick way out she'll be sorely tempted to find out what's behind the door.  If it is more rooms of darkness, dampness, and hungry dead she'd be more inclined to leave the door be and put more distance between them.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2011)

"It is a bit dark, but, I see some debris and the floor is muddy that seems to flow into a lagoon.may be we need to check the other door."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> outside=out of the building?












*OOC:*


Yes, it looks like the lagoon mud is flowing into the room indicating that this section of the wall is below the sea floor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

"I also think we are below the bottom of the canal-i think it is the the mud from the canal bottoms. This can not be good. He moves withot further ado and puts his shoulder to the door that is nailed.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 5, 2011)

Fulgrim pushes the last of the debris that he can as Vincenzo returns from checking the open doorway and watches as the man moves to the door that is boarded shut and throws his shoulder against it. Shrugging he looks about at the others and seeing no one trying to stop the man, moves to help force their way through the door.

[sblock=OOC]

Heh - this door must be boarded shut quite well!

Strength Check -- 1d20+3=8

Fulgrim will resort to using his axe if we don't seem to be making progress with brute strength.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

Vincenzo will move back and away if Fulgram pulls out his ax.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 5, 2011)

Temeral, Sauvressa, Vincenzo, and Fulgrim all try their hand at breaking the seal on the door but to no avail. Their straining muscles can't seem to pry apart any of the boards. With a shrug Fulgrim hefts his axe and gestures to the others to clear the way. The door and frame shudder under the blows. His first few swings show the toughness of the door, the wood must be made of solid oak! It may take a bit of time to chop through it all.
A moment after Fulgrim sets to work, there are a loud series of hisses that emanate from the open doorway nearby. At the same time the wood plugging the hole rattles as the first of the dead men reach it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2011)

"Keep working on that door!" commands Elenka as she moves over to the open doorway to check out the hissing sounds.  She'll draw her terbutje as she goes and sidle up to the doorway extending the lantern first so she can get a good look.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/3 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

Vincenzo looks into the open doorway to see what is hissing.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 6, 2011)

Gliding from the mound of debris is a veritable swarm of serpentine bodies. Disturbed by the noise and action of the room next to them the swarm pours out from every crack. Their bodies are black with bright red rosettes along their length. The heads are strangely squashed and even more surprising, sport a thin black mane. The swarming serpents abandon their nest and glide towards Elenka and Vincenzo where they stand in the doorway. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Round 1 - PC's up first
Map to come
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

"Blast it. Now what are these! Trouble guys! !"


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 6, 2011)

Fulgrim hears Elenka call out to keep working on the door, so despite the chaos beginning to erupt around him, he lines up another blow on the door from his axe.

[sblock=OOC]

Full round action to line up the shot (auto hit).

Damage to Door -- 1d12+7=14

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2011)

Elenka takes a step back and casts _Shield_.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:*Summon Monster 1 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 10, 2011)

Temarel nearly panics as he sees the swarms moving in closer and whispers a small enchantment on sauvressa as she turns and prepares to enter battle.

Cast Guidance on Sauvressa.
Sauvressa readies to attack any that come within reach.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 11, 2011)

The swarm of snakes roll over Sauvressa as she swings wildly at them but it seems to have no effect. The serpents roll over her legs tearing into the flesh of her legs with their fangs. 
Meanwhile in the pool the wood pile surges again as the dead press from the other side. Zoryk throws himself onto the pile to hold it in place as best he can.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2011)

Elenka hacks at the mass of small, fringed snakes. 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2011)

Vincenzo is unsure if his weapon will be effective at stabbing the snakes, but he takes a stab at it anyway.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to hack at the door with his axe hoping to create an exit for the companions.

[sblock=OOC]

Full round action to line up the shot (auto hit).

Damage to Door -- 1d12+7=10

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 12, 2011)

Sauvressa issurprised at theinneffectiveness of her weapons.  Temarel looksatthe writhing mass and decides thers but one thing to do.

"Sauvressa get back!  Help with the door!"

Even as he says it Temarel starts frantically searching through his pack.

Sauvressa:  Withdraw to the south end of fulgrim.
Temarel:  Full round action to get Alchemists fire from pack.

[sblock=ooc]Great.  So on a scale of one to totally screwed how screwed are we?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 14, 2011)

Sauvressa darts between Vincenzo and Elenka as she flees to Fulgrims side to avoid the swarm of serpents. They slash and stab at the writhing ball but while they score hits their blows seem utterly ineffective against the mass. 
Fulgrim's latest blow splinters a large section of the heavy door. Through the crack with his superior night vision, he can see another room partially flooded and more furnished than this one. The swarm follows Sauvressa as she flees, darting around and over Vincenzo and Elenka's feet. The swarm snaps and bites at both the dwarf and the outsider now.
A long rotting arm reaches up through the wreckage but Zoryk stomps it back down and shoves another wooden splinter through the opening. 
OOC
[SBLOCK]
I will be gone until Monday after today. If we get a round in today I can probably do one more update before then.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing that her attacks are useless against the swarm of snake-like creatures Elenka wracks her memory for information to use against them.

Also, seeing that Zoryk has his hands full keeping the zombies from surging out of the tunnel she invokes her powers of summoning to bring forth a celestial riding dog to rip and tear at any zombie that may make it through their barrier.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Summon Monster 1 sla[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2011)

"I am at a loss of what to do, Have you any insight Elenka?" Not sure what else to do, he sheaths his rapier and draws his dagger, watching the snakes slither past the two.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 15, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Seeing that her attacks are useless against the swarm of snake-like creatures Elenka wracks her memory for information to use against them.
> 
> Also, seeing that Zoryk has his hands full keeping the zombies from surging out of the tunnel she invokes her powers of summoning to bring forth a celestial riding dog to rip and tear at any zombie that may make it through their barrier.
> 
> ...




Know. Nature Result
[SBLOCK]
The swarm doesn't appear to be natural snakes, but some other serpentine creature. Either a magical beast or aberration, you're not sure. However your true challenge is not the species of the swarm, but its size. The creatures are too numerous and too small for your weapons to have any effect on them! It would take something that would harm most of the swarm at once to disperse it. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2011)

"Whatever they are they _aren't_ natural.  Maybe if we use alchemist's fire or some sort of magic on them it might drive them off."

She steps away from the swarm frowning since she knows she has nothing of the sort to attack with. 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2011)

"How about this." Vincenzo digs into his pack and produces a flask of oil.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2011)

"Bah! Blasted snakes! Fulgrim shouts. He leaves his task of chopping at the door, deciding the need to deal with these snakes have arisen.  He moves away from the snakes as the snap and bit at him "We need some fire!" as he draws a flask of oil from his pack and prepares to throw it at the swarming mass.

[sblock=OOC]

Jeez! How could I have forgotten to buy some alchemist fire!  

Move 1 Diag. NE then 1 East. Will throw a flask of oil next round hoping someone else has alchemist fire or other flammable attack.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 16, 2011)

"Do it!"  Temarel calls out.  "I've got the match right here!"

Sauvressa will continue fleeing from the swarm

[sblock=ooc]
Sauvressa will retreat to the other room with a withdraw.

Temarel will hold action until oil hits the swarm and  everyones clear then hell throw his alchemists fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

as soon as he sees flaming snakes, Vincenzo will throw his oil on it to add to the fire.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 19, 2011)

Sauvressa flees, bleeding from dozens of tiny puncture wounds, into the far room where the snakes came from. The swarm writhes and slithers after her but before they'd gone more than a few feet Temeral's alchemist fire burst over top of them. A second later two bottles of oil smash down in the pile covering everything and causing a flame up. The heat washes over those nearest and singes their hair. 
A dozen high-pitched keening sounds comes from the pile of burning serpents. For a moment you are almost sure you could hear words. Soon the pile of serpents stops moving though the mass of them continues to burn for a few more moments until the oil is used up.

A second arm bursts through the pile of debris clutching at Zoryk's robes. With a yelp he rolls away from its grasp. The creatures head soon emerges along with its upper torso. It scrabbles after Zoryk trying to pull it towards its gaping mouth!

Sauvressa
[SBLOCK]
At the sound of the fire flaring, you turn to look behind you. As you do you notice objects in the pile of rubble glinting deeper inside it. On closer inspection the whole pile of debris appears to be a nest. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2011)

Intent on the action with the odd snakes Elenka isn't aware of what is happening with Zoryk until she hears the divine Rime-Hound she summoned growling and snapping at something on the other side of the room.  She turns to look only to see their barrier breaking up and Zoryk in danger.

"Zoryk!"

Elenka rushes over to aid the sorcerer by hacking at the bits of zombie sticking up out of the hole.

[sblock=OOC]Note: it is just a celestial dog from the Summon Monster 1 list[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: the swarm is dead? If so...

Fulgrim moves quickly back to the door and resumes his efforts to break it down.

[sblock=OOC]

If the swarm is not dead, he will throw another flask of oil at it while it is still burning.

Otherwise, damage to the door....

Damage to Door -- 1d12+7=10

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 22, 2011)

Cursing in elven Temarel attempts to grab Zoryk and pull him away from danger.

Her curiosity getting the better of her Sauvressa searches the pile but distractedly as she moves back to the other room. :The creature's nest has somethign inside it!


1d20+4=5


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 the creatures are truely all gone, right?







if the above is answered in the positive:

Vincenzo will cautiously venture into the 'viper room', hoping to find something to help them get out of this death trap


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*



Back in town now, sorry for the wait. Yes the swarm is dead.







The zombie grabs hold of either side of the hole and tears itself free of the wreckage, leaving behind most of its legs. Dragging its stumps behind it it still moves with frightening speed. Elenka slashes at the creatures neck while the dog bites and worries at it from behind. The creature continues to pursue Zoryk with single minded determination. 
Fulgrims next blow smashes the hinges from the door and causes it to fall forward with a loud splash. The next room is dark and filled with water. 


Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
You search amid the debris and though you catch a glimpse of the glittering, bejeweled object but as you dig you collapse more debris over top of it blocking it from sight again. A few more moments, or a few fewer distractions might allow you to find it again!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 25, 2011)

"Door's open! 'nother water filled room!" Fulgrim looks into the room, scanning the surface of the water and walls, looking for any type of exit from the room or something that draws his attention.  

[sblock=OOC]

Darkvision. Looking for any exits or anything unusual. How deep does the water appear to be? Fulgrim will test with his axe to see if they floor drops away just past the doorway.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

"blast it! I just saw it." He continues to dig in the nest.








*OOC:*


A natural 20, is that good enough?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Elenka and the Rime-Hound continue to attack the zombie.  She chews her lip in concentration and wishes she had spent more time in weapon training...

"What's going on over there?!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 27, 2011)

Fulgrim
[SBLOCK]
The water is about chest deep on you, or about waist high on the others. The room was once lively painted with animals and fanciful beasts like unicorns and griffins. Most are now obscured by mold and water damage. Two mobiles hang over the murky water above the tips of bed posts. Elsewhere in the room, the head of a wooden rocking chair protrudes from the water like the head of a sea monster. Other shapes in the water suggest the presence of long forgotten toys.
On the far side of the room sits a partially bricked over fireplace. Your dwarven memory for stone is telling you that the design is very similar to the large stone fireplace you saw at the very top of the mansion. The chimney extends upwards through the ceiling, several feet across. 

Your eyes suddenly snap back to the beds. Dark shapes lay across the submerged mattress. It is hard to make out their outlines, but they look to be about three feet long. And they just moved...
[/SBLOCK]

Vincenzo plunges his hands into the mucky nest once more, digging towards where he saw the object. Both hands dripping mud he pulls out a glittering object. It appears to be a statue of an endlessly coiling serpent with a womans face sporting viper fangs. The body is made from fine black marble streaked with red lines. Mixed amid the muck it lay in are numerous broken egg shells.

The zombie loses one of its arms to Elenkas next blow, but still continues its forward crawl. It grabs hold of Zoryks leg and draws itself in close for the kill! A sharp kick from the elementalist pushes the creature away at the last second.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2011)

With the statue in hand he heads to where Fulgrim is, his dagger in his other hand now. he takes a moment to put the statue in his pack to keep his hand free and empty.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

"Look lika' kids nursery! Fireplace wit a chimney might give us a way out!" Fulgrim calls to the others above the din. "Somethins' movin though from da beds! Small things!"

Fulgrim hefts his axe and steps into the room to free an opening through the doorway so the others can follow. He peers intently at the moving shapes to see if he can identify them as a definite threat before attacking.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will move into the room enough to not block the doorway, slightly to the side to help setup flanking in later rounds if needed. If the moving shapes appear intent on causing him harm he will attack.

Great Axe Attack -- 1d20+4=16
Great Axe Damage -- 1d12+4=16


[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 28, 2011)

A bit busy!  Temarel calls out as he continues pulling Zoryk to safety.  "Sauvressa!"


Sauvressa unhesistantly moves in and drops her glaive heavily on the neck of the zombie.

1d20+5=17
1d10+6=13


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 28, 2011)

Sauvressa's blade severs the creatures snapping head and sends it tumbling to stop at Zoryks feet. The eyes roll and snap for a few moments longer before it ceases moving.

As Fulgrim and Vincenzo watch, two figures suddenly sit up from the submerged beds. For a moment they look like two sleepy girls rising from a nap. Their skin though is gray and blotchy with purple-green bruises and their hair is falling out in clumps. Their predatory eyes lock onto yours, revealing a deep reddish glow far back in their skulls. Their mouths open to reveal horribly jagged teeth. Together they cry "Hungry! Food! and both leap from their beds into the water and surge toward you! 









*OOC:*



I loaned out my flash drive with my maps, but will get those up soon as I can. For now Fulgrim and Vincenzo are standing in the new room in the doorway. Both creatures just moved into reach.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2011)

"What the bloody hells is this?!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

With the latest zombie threat taken care of by Sauvressa Elenka turns to see what Vincenzo is cursing about.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Jul 29, 2011)

Turning in time to see the...things.  Temarel let's out a curse himself. "It's another problem solved with judicious application of Fulgrim's axe!"

Dropping Zoryk he takes up his bow once more and prepares to put an arrow between the wretched things eyes.









*OOC:*


We still in initiative?  If so I'll finish my action.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Fulgrim slashes at the creatures approaching him with his axe.

[sblock=OOC]

Using the rolls from my previous post where I posted attack actions.

Great Axe Attack -- 1d20+4=16
Great Axe Damage -- 1d12+4=16

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 1, 2011)

Tark said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We still in initiative?  If so I'll finish my action.











*OOC:*


Yep, still in initiative. I'll update soon if there is another action you were waiting on.


----------



## Tark (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just one.







Attack the one in front of Vincenzo.



1d20+1=13
1d8+3=4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2011)

Vincenzo draws his rapier and holds the line with fulgrum. (action: will attack when target comes in range)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2011)

Since the door where the new combat is taking place seems rather crowded with the fighting types, Elenka will keep watch on the hole to make sure no more zombies crawl through.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 4, 2011)

As the creatures leap with outstretched arms Fulgrim catches on in midair. His heavy blade cuts the creature in two, spattering him in gore. The second one scrabbles at his face and howls in rage at the death of its twin. Temeral's arrow whistles past the dwarfs head but misses the child sized creature. Vincenzo jabs with his rapier while it is occupied with mauling his comrade. His attack pierces the creature through the chest and drives it back into the water. It thrashes for a moment then goes still.

Elenka, Zoryk, and the summoned canine watch the hole with half an eye while trying to keep an eye on the fight at the doorway. The water is stirring but nothing shows itself yet...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


wow, that was a possible crit!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Fulgrim eyes scan the room for any other movement. His attention then turns towards the fireplace in the room calling to the others "I think we cleared dis room! We might be able ta use de fireplace chimney ta climb up!"

Fulgrim prepares to move further into the room towards the fireplace with great axe in hand.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+5=10

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2011)

Vincenzo follows keeping an eye on the room to ensure no more suprises.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 8, 2011)

Moving cautiously across the flooded room, Fulgrim and Vincenzo scan all sides for any more signs of the creatures. Everything remains still. Their eyes alight on disturbing sights as they cross: Here, a dolly half chewed. There, a bottle on an end table with a skull and crossbones. Everywhere there are scratches on the walls made by tiny fingernails.
On the far side they reach the fireplace. It is partially covered with stone debris. Fulgrim pokes his head in and looks upwards. The chimney is covered in heavy soot, but the stones inside protrude enough to provide small hand and footholds. 

The water surges again, alerting Elenka and Zoryk that another dead man will rise up in seconds!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

Elenka watches the water anxiously, Rime Hound at her side, and calls back over her shoulder to the others.

"What's going on back there?  Is there a way out?  We've got more zombies coming up over here!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2011)

"What's the word Fulgrim, are we good to use the fireplace or not?"


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2011)

"Aye! We can make it up dis chimney! It'll be tight but dere is some small footholds and such to help us up!" Fulgrim calls back to the others after investigating the chimney. "Should take us up to da big fireplace we saw upstairs!"

As Fulgrim waits he continues to look up the chimney looking for any signs of danger beyond the climb and taps on the stonework a bit to test its strength. "C'mon fall back dis way and we'll head up. Vincenzon, d'ya want to head up first?"

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=12(+2 stonecunning for total of 14)

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Aug 9, 2011)

Moving his way towards the chimney Temarel takes a position to help lay down covering fire if more dead men come this way.  Sauvressa takes position by the surging water her Glaive ready to decapitate any thing that comes close.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2011)

"Time is of the essence. I will go first" He staarts to climb up.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Fulgrim nods, stepping aside slightly to allow Vincenzno up the chimney and prepared to cover the others as they make their way up.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 12, 2011)

Vincenzo shimmies into the chimney. It is fairly spacious but ancient soot still coating the stones makes it a slippery climb. He make it a short distance up the chimney, clearing the way for the next person below him. 

Back at the pool of water, a water logged head emerges from the water. The monsters head swivels about to stare upwards at the two people and the dog standing over it. It howls in hunger and reaches out towards your legs!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Fulgrim remains by the chimney standing just to the side to allow someone else to head up the chimney, axe in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim remains by the chimney standing just to the side to allow someone else to head up the chimney, axe in hand.




soot crumbles down on occasion followed by a soft curse.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

"Go!  Go!"

Elenka hacks downwards at the head with the blackened, gore-splattered terbutje.  The Rime Hound lunges forward as well, teeth snapping at his mistress' enemy.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2011)

Not knowing what is going on, but hearing Elenka, Vincenzo continues to climb carefully (Take 10)


----------



## Tark (Aug 15, 2011)

Sauvressa sings in time with the creatures moan as she brings her glaive down on the creature's head.

1d20+5=11

Temarel peaks in the chimney as soot falls. Move as fast as you can!  The dead are growing restless!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
About 25 feet into your climb, you feel a blockage above your head. Pushing hard, you manage to shift part of the heavy hearthstone out of your way. With another few moments of work you are able to squeeze your head up through the gap. In the darkness you can see another room, but it looks abandoned. By your estimate you think you are on the same level you started from when the floor collapsed. The chimney continues up above you, so it is possible it would lead all the way up to the main hall from here. 
[/SBLOCK]

Zoryk looks back and forth between the zombie and the exit. Recognizing that they are all waiting for someone to make a move and start the running retreat, he moves first. Running for the chimney he starts scrambling his way up.

The debris around the zombie makes it hard to strike him, even being nearly level with the ground. One arm wraps around the celestial hound as it comes in close. Its gaping maw closes on the animals neck and the dogs growls suddenly turn to yelps of pain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2011)

"Another room here, equal to our original position when we found the zombies, and the flue continues up."









*OOC:*


didn't someone have a light source?[/ood]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Not entirely sure what is going on in the room behind her Elenka continues to fight the zombie hoping to kill it while it is still in the tunnel so that it blocks any other undead from coming through.  The lantern in her hand throws wild, dancing shadows as she moves to attack and parry.  She is dismayed that her summoned Rime Hound is taking the brunt of the zombie attack but when dismissed, by Elenka or death, it'll have plenty of time to recover in the Godswood of Lesovik.  The hound fights as long as it is able and its muzzle grows a limning of frost as it calls upon the power of its true master to aid its attacks against the zombie (activating smite evil).

"What's going on back there?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Aug 16, 2011)

Sauvressa's battlesong rises in pitch as she skilllessly but enthusiastically chops at the creature.  Temarel waits anxiously for some word from Vincenszo.

1d20+5=12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2011)

Tark said:


> Sauvressa's battlesong rises in pitch as she skilllessly but enthusiastically chops at the creature.  Temarel waits anxiously for some word from Vincenszo.
> 
> 1d20+5=12






Scott DeWar said:


> "Another room here, equal to our original position when we found the zombies, and the flue continues up."




Says Vincenzo, his voice echoing down the soot covered flue.


----------



## Tark (Aug 17, 2011)

He found another room!  Temarel calls out. I hope they can't climb!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2011)

*vincenzo's voice frome above*

"and the flue continues up!"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2011)

[MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]  What's teh scoop, Selc?  Can we get this thing wrapped up?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 22, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to stand guard at the chimney entrance to allow the others entrance and begin the ascent up.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry - missed that the GM posted last week, not that it makes much difference to Fulgrim's actions until we get people moving up this chimney.

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 22, 2011)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Sorry about leaving you guys hanging for so long. I started a new job after a year of unemployment. The interview to start date was about 3 days and have been working 4:30am to 4pm every day. Then got booked for the weekend to organize a cub scout event. This week we are switching back to saner hours (6am to 4pm) so I should be able to keep up on posts again.
[/SBLOCK]

The rime hound tears into the undead creature. Its supernatural bite severs the zombies head at the neck and sends it sailing through the air to land with a plop in the mud a few feet away. The eyeballs roll crazily and the mouth continues to open and close for a few moments before the animating force fades from it. 

Temporarily freed up from having to perform rear guard duties, the people remaining on the ground make for the chimney. Zoryks legs disappear up the flue as he follows Vincenzo up. Fulgrim continues to stand his ground, waiting to be the last one up.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Congrats on finding new employment.  Hard to do these days.[/sblock]

Elenka will dismiss the Rime Hound and then retreat to the fireplace to await her turn at climbing up the flue.

"What a mess _this_ turned out to be, hmm?" she says to Fulgrim and anyone else awaiting their turn at the climb.  "I certainly never expected to be fighting zombies while fleeing through the dank underbelly of the city.  Doesn't look much like a City of Glass from this side."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2011)

Vincenzo stops at the darkened room and starts digging in his pack for a light source. He finds a sunrod and smacks its head on the fireplace stone work.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 23, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
Your sunrod illuminates a sparse room approximately 15x15'. Dust lies heavily on the floor around you. A closet stands off to one side. Across from the fireplace you emerged from is closed doorway.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Elenka as she passes by "Eh. Thought dis was just going to be a movin' job!" Fulgrim replies, his eyes watching for any more zombies approaching the hearth. "An here we are runnin' through the soggy underbelly of da city!"

Fulgrim keeps an eye out for any approaching zombies, ready to start his own ascent once the others have started their climb.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Vincenzo
> [SBLOCK]
> Your sunrod illuminates a sparse room approximately 15x15'. Dust lies heavily on the floor around you. A closet stands off to one side. Across from the fireplace you emerged from is closed doorway.
> 
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=ah! curiosity]Vincenzo goes over to look in the closet.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ah! curiosity]Vincenzo goes over to look in the closet.[/sblock]




Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
Pulling on the closet door, the entire thing tears free of its rotten hinges. You quickly sidestep the falling debris and peer into the cavity behind it. You can see a large collection of clothes rotting on hooks set in the wall. A larger pile lies on the floor where weaker fabrics did not stand up to the decay as well. You can still make out some of the expensive colors they were dyed with.
[/SBLOCK]

Zoryk vanishes farther up the chimney, coming even with the room Vincenzo discovered. He begins to scramble up to join his comrade.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2011)

Vincenzo drops the sunrod and continues up the next portion of the flue. He awaits the sensation of the hearth stone that will eventually be found with his head.

"nothing herre except rotted clothing. Lets keep going Zoryk!"


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Fulgrim calls to the others as he looks for more approaching zombies "Come on! Up the chimney!

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+5=24

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 26, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim calls to the others as he looks for more approaching zombies "Come on! Up the chimney!
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...




Fulgrim
[SBLOCK]It looks like Zoryk and Vincenzo are continuing upward past the first opening they came to. 

From the other room you can see the severed body twitch as the creatures below it try to tear it apart to ascend.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Tark (Aug 26, 2011)

Temarel climbs up after the other two as Fulgrim calls out Sauvressa seeing him move on gasps and rushes over to the chimney to clamber up after him.









*OOC:*


Taking 10 is possible


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2011)

Once Temarel and Sauvressa have cleared enough space for her to climb Elenka will enter the flue and begin struggling upwards.  At the first landing she'll climb out of the flue to take a break and rest for a moment.  As she sits catching her breath she looks around the room that Vincenzo passed.  Poking her head back into the flue she yells up at the swordsman.

"What's behind this door, Vincenzo?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2011)

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
Another long stretch up the chimney brings you to what seems like a dead end. A large hearthstone covers the top of the chimney. Bracing yourself, you push upwards experimentally. The stone shifts slightly. You feel Zoryk reach your legs beneath you. With two men braced and with a good deal of strength you may be able to shift the stone.
[/SBLOCK]

The first landing
Elenka looks around the room on the first landing. The closet door has been opened and you can see quite a few of once fancy clothes rotting on hooks and a larger pile on the floor. There is one other door leading out of the room but from the dust on the floor you can tell it has not been open in some time. 
Temeral appears level with the first landing inside the chimney with Sauvressa close behind. On the ground floor in the flooded childrens room, Fulgrim can see the body of the re-dead zombie push outwards as the next wave of undead emerges.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

OOC: Everyone has started up the chimney save Fulgrim, right? If so...

With the last started up the chimney, Fulgrim lets his great axe hang by the cord tied around his wrist and starts his climb up the chimney following the others.

[sblock=OOC]

Take 10 on climb checks to move up the chimney.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Vincenzo
> [SBLOCK]
> Another long stretch up the chimney brings you to what seems like a dead end. A large hearthstone covers the top of the chimney. Bracing yourself, you push upwards experimentally. The stone shifts slightly. You feel Zoryk reach your legs beneath you. With two men braced and with a good deal of strength you may be able to shift the stone.
> [/SBLOCK]






"Zoryk, if you please, give he a hand with this stone? its a bit heavier then the last one."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> OOC: Everyone has started up the chimney save Fulgrim, right? If so...
> 
> With the last started up the chimney, Fulgrim lets his great axe hang by the cord tied around his wrist and starts his climb up the chimney following the others.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*



Right, Fulgrim was the last on the ground. Everyone should now be in the chimney or at the room halfway up the chimney.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Zoryk, if you please, give he a hand with this stone? its a bit heavier then the last one."












*OOC:*



Zoryk will help brace your legs, giving you a +2 to your strength check.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Sighing that the flighty Venzan apparently overlooked what may very well be the exit Elenka crosses over to the door.  She pauses a moment in thought before summoning another Rime Hound just in case.  She listens at the door and if all is quiet (or if there is clearly someone living beyond) she'll open the door.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2011)

*Grunnnnt!*


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2011)

Elenka
[SBLOCK]
You listen intently with an ear to the door but it is completely silent beyond. You test the door experimentally and find it stuck in the door jamb. It is not nearly as badly swelled as the doors in the bottom of the house but it will take an application of muscle to open.
[/SBLOCK]

Vincenzo
[SBLOCK]
With a grunt of effort you lift and slide one of the heavy stones out of the way. Your eyes are immediately assaulted with bright light and your nose with the smell of fresher air. Peering around you while your eyes adjust, you can see that you are in the fireplace of the front room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2011)

Vencenzo crawles up and out, then gives Zoryk a hand up


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Fulgrim grunts his way further up the chimney, his axe hanging from his wrist clunking into the wall as he moves. Upon reaching the level Elenka is at he will pause, breathing becoming more rugged as he looks down below to see if any of the zombies have reached the opening below.

"What are ya doing there? We trying to git outta' here or take a tour? Fulgrim calls into the room after Elenka.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Suitably chastened Elenka leaves the door with a backward glance.  She dearly would like to know what is behind it, but not, perhaps, today.  Leaving the Rime Hound to guard their ascent and harry any zombies that might make it up the flue after them Elenka resumes her position in the file and continues her climb.

Elenka winks at Fulgrim.  "What's the hurry?  We've the run of this whole beautiful mansion.  And our hosts are so accomodating."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 4, 2011)

Zoryk scrambles up out of the chimney and stands panting next to Vincenzo. Temeral and Sauvressa are the next out, followed by Elenka and Fulgrim. From the bottom of the chimney you can hear the frantic, hungry moans of the undead. 

You stand once more in the front hallway of the dilapidated mansion. You are covered in soot, mud, water, and the foul smelling gore of the long deceased. After your grueling flight through the bowels of the structure you feel a sense of satisfaction when the estate overseer, Visil, comes hurrying up from a side hallway and a look of surprised horror comes across his face. He sputters, "The.. the.. floors! Look.. look at this mess! Mud and ashes everywhere! What is..." He suddenly sniffs the air, his face changes color slightly, and he quickly covers his nose with a lace handkerchief.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2011)

Fulgrim wipes his eyes with the back of his arm, serving only to smear the soot even further rather than clean any away. He looks about his feet as Visil approaches the beleaguered group scolding them for the mess.

"Look 'ere mister. Ye hired us to move some bodies, them stinking corpses were walkin! Chasin' us all through the muck that sits rotting beneath this place." Fulgrim growls back. "Dat wasn't part of the deal! Ye best watch what ye say as we ain't none too happy."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2011)

Elenka agrees with Fulgrim and plucks at the stained and stinking dress she wears.

"You don't need _porters_ down there, you need a _priesthood_.  So, we'll take what is owed us, if you don't mind, and you can make your way to the temple of Cortesia to hire appropriately skilled individuals for your problem.  Preferably before the dead burst up through the floors."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +4

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17  Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje & lantern
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* birch beer & hawt dryad
*Conditions:* kickin' back in the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2011)

"And they werre not too far behind us, so you might want to hurry. And the room they were in, the floor collaped in and fell down a floor so that way is not a viable entrance. Not to mention the need for swimming to get to this area anyway.

(edit: can glasseye and I switch rolls?)


----------



## Tark (Sep 5, 2011)

As temarel climbs through the top and turns to help Sauvressa through he turns and smiles at the man as Sauvressa spews an accusation.

"There is evil down there!"


"Um yes, I believe what she is trying to say is that the walking dead inhabit the occupancy below our feet among them being the many bodies the previous owner of this building left behind.  Yes, I do believe the summation is correct.  You need a priest.  Many priests.  With lots of holy water."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 7, 2011)

Visil stares in shock at you, then the chimney, then the muddied floors, then back at you. "My gods! They're.. crawling around down there? Can they get up? They'll be right behind you won't they?! Monsters, in this house! Unbelievable!"

Echoing up through the chimneys shaft you can hear the moans of the hungry dead. However there is no sound of them climbing out. It seems for now that you've given them the slip, or else they're too uncoordinated to make the climb. For now it seems that you're relatively safe. 

It takes some time for Visil to become convinced that you are in no immediate danger though a definite threat still remains. He agrees that he'll need to bring in specialists to clean up the undead. He doesn't try to conceal the grimace at the thought of the extra cost it will entail. He leaves you to watch the front hall while he retreats to his office to draw up draft notes in your names for your payment. After a short bit of negotiation, Visil agrees to paying you an extra fee for Hazard Pay. 

With the business completed, he locks the main doors and hurries after you to the barge he meant to use to dispose of the bodies. Not wanting to be left behind he joins you on the boat offering to drop you off at the tavern of your choice while he proceeds on to the nearest, cheapest temple. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
With that, we've reached the conclusion of the adventure. If you have any further questions or requests of Visil we can do that now. I'll go back and figure out the exp and gold you've earned and give everyone a total. Also someone has the serpent statue that needs to be appraised (also know. dungeoneering and local checks would give you some more info). 
I should have everything ready for the judge to approve by tomorrow evening. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing, Temarel will simply inform visil of the other creatures they encountered down there and while they managed to cut there way successfully through there's always a chance more might be left down there.  He'll also apologize profusely for not having the strength and preparation necessary to face the undead foes themselves.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 7, 2011)

Exp for Judge Approval
[SBLOCK]
72 Days since the last time I gave out exp. 
72 days at 11xp (if 2nd level, 7xp for 1st level)
1st = 504
2nd = 792xp

Unidentified Serpent Swarm = 400xp
2 Zombies (200xp per) = 400xp
2 Young Ghouls (200xp per) = 400xp
Total for monsters = 240xp per person

Gold per Level = 72 days
1st = 432gp
2nd = 792gp

Serpent Statue = 100gp (Not sure if the judge wants to up this, it was originally for 1st levels. Maybe up it to 500gp total, split 5 ways rather than splitting the 100gp 5 ways.)

Total Adventure Length = 148 days
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=SelcSliverhand]Sorry but my math came up way different as you missed rewarding the encounter XP after they were "complete". That was hard to tell in this as you kept them all on their toes and moving but I noticed a few lulls to be good spots to reward XP. 

Now this is not to say that people have to level up after the rewards. They need handed out when the encounter is over only to determine what level their time XP should be. It is up to the DM whether they level up or not, but to be fair when they reach that XP they should change over to acquire more days at the new time XP/GP.

I have a detailed break down of everything please check through this and see if it matches how you believe the action went.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rewards]
*Encounters:*
young eels(3) - 400xp (CR1) - 80 xp each; 400gp = 80gp each
zombies(2) - 400xp (CR1) - 80 xp each; 400gp = 80gp each
zombies(3) - 600xp (CR2) - 150 xp each; 800gp = 200gp each
naga(spider)swarm - 400xp (CR1) - 100xp each; 400gp = 100gp each
zombie(1) - 200xp (CR1/2) - 50 xp each; 200gp = 50gp each
young ghouls(2) - 400xp (CR1) - 100xp each; 400gp = 100gp each 

*Total Encounter XP:* 2,400xp - 560xp each (except Zoryk - 160xp)
*Total Encounter GP:* 2,600gp - 610gp each (except Zoryk - 160gp)

*XP BREAKDOWN:*

Elenka Starting XP - 645 (LvL 1)
Temarel Starting XP - 0 (LvL 1)
Fulgrimm Starting XP - 0 (LvL 1)
Vincenzo Starting XP - 645 (LvL 1)
Zoryk Starting XP - 0 (LvL 1)

Start of adventure to first two encounters reward should have been here - April 11th - May 17th (37 days) 

Elenka: 645 + 160 + 259 = 1,064
Temarel: 0 + 160 + 259 = 419 
Fulgrimm: 0 + 160 + 259 = 419
Vincenzo: 645 + 160 + 259 = 1,064
Zoryk: 0 + 160 + 245 = 405 (last post on May 15th time xp/gp ends there)

First encounters to second zombie fight reward here - May 18th - June 26th (40 days)

Elenka: 1,064 + 0 +  238 = 1,302 (reached LvL 2 on June 20th)  
Elenka: 1,302 + 150 + 66 = 1,518
Temarel: 419 + 150 + 280  = 849
Fulgrimm: 419 + 150 + 280 = 849
Vincenzo: 1,064 + 0 + 238 = 1,302 (reached LvL 2 on June 20th)
Vincenzo: 1,302 + 150 + 66 = 1,518
_
At this point I have it the group is fleeing the zombies and the bedroom through the underwater tunnel..._

Second encounter to swarm/zombie fight here - June 27th - July 28th (32 days)

Elenka: 1,518 + 150 + 352 = 2,020 
Temarel: 849 + 150 + 280  = 1,279
Fulgrimm: 849 + 150 + 280 = 1,279
Vincenzo: 1,518 + 150 + 352 = 2,020

Third encounter to ghoul fight is over/they escaped here July 29th - August 22nd (25 days)

Elenka: 2,020 + 100 + 275 = 2,395 
Temarel: 1,279 + 0 + 21 = 1,300 (reached LvL 2 on July 31st)
Temarel: 1,300 + 100 + 154 = 1,554
Fulgrimm: 1,279 + 0 + 21 = 1,300 (reached LvL 2 on July 31st)
Fulgrimm: 1,300+ 100 + 154 = 1,554
Vincenzo: 2,020 + 100 + 275 = 2,395

Last encounter to End Date - August 23rd - September 6th (15 days)

Elenka: 2,395 + 0 + 165 = 2,560  
Temarel: 1,554 + 0 + 165 = 1,719
Fulgrimm: 1,554 + 0 + 165 = 1,719
Vincenzo: 2,395 + 0 + 165 = 2,560

*Time GP:*

Elenka: 426gp (LvL1) + 792gp (LvL2) = 1,218gp 
Temarel: 672gp (LvL1) + 407gp (LvL2) = 1,079gp  
Fulgrimm: 672gp (LvL1) + 407gp (LvL2) = 1,079gp  
Vincenzo:  426gp (LvL1) + 792gp (LvL2) = 1,218gp
Zoryk: 210gp only

Totals for this adventure(if the above is confusing):

Elenka: 1,915xp and 1,828gp 
Temarel: 1,719xp and 1,689gp  
Fulgrimm: 1,719xp and 1,689gp  
Vincenzo: 1,915xp and 1,828gp
Zoryk: 405xp and 370gp

note xp lines are -

Name: Starting XP + Encounter XP + Time XP = New XP total for above date [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 9, 2011)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Not sure if this got calculated in, but on June 26th I gave out the time and encounter based exp up to that point. However I didn't not do the gold reward at that time, so my numbers are definitely off there. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

[sblock=SelcSilverhand] I didn't take it into account, I just posted the XP as the way I thought they should be handed out and add that into my numbers. (see second grouping - That ended on the 26th of June).

So all and all I need to know if the encounters I have listed are right (the extra ones) and if my math is correct.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Fulgrim sits silent on the boat ride, only offering "Drop me off at the Dunn Wright Inn. Fulgrim says to Visil. 

"Need to get me a stiff drink and cleaned up a bit. Ye should come with lads." Fulgrim says to his companions.

[sblock=OOC]

Thanks for running SelcSilverhand! I enjoyed the adventure, the run through the underbelly of that mansion was fun! Definitely a fun adventure idea.

Had a good time playing with everyone as well - hopefully I will get the chance to cross paths in another LPF adventure with you all!

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim sits silent on the boat ride, only offering "Drop me off at the Dunn Wright Inn. Fulgrim says to Visil.
> 
> "Need to get me a stiff drink and cleaned up a bit. Ye should come with lads." Fulgrim says to his companions.
> 
> ...



Heinrich Vincenzo indicates that he too needs to be off to the Dunn right Inn.









*OOC:*


me too on the thanks!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 11, 2011)

OOC
[SBLOCK]


> At this point I have it the group is fleeing the zombies and the bedroom through the underwater tunnel...
> 
> Second encounter to swarm/zombie fight here - June 27th - July 28th (32 days)
> 
> ...




From here on down everything looks correct. The pay for the job was 2,000gp so that needs to be split. Divided 5 ways is another 400gp per person (If you want to count Zoryk). 

And thanks to everyone for playing. It was a lot of fun! That was my first time running a game with no breaks and I hope you liked it! I've got an idea for another adventure so hopefully I'll get another chance to play with you all in the future. 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the run, Selc.   I'm sure we'll be in another adventure together some time in the future.


----------



## Tark (Sep 12, 2011)

Indeed thank you! Time to get leveling then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

```
Last encounter to End Date - August 23rd - September 6th (15 days)

Vincenzo: 2,395 + 0 + 165 = 2,560

Time GP:

Vincenzo: 426gp (LvL1) + 792gp (LvL2) = 1,218gp


Vincenzo: 1,915xp and 1,828gp
```








*OOC:*



so:
total of game is 2560 xp+ total of time xp is 1915 =*3475* 
time gp 1218 + game gp is 1828 + 500 for the job =*3546*
is this correct?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ```
> Last encounter to End Date - August 23rd - September 6th (15 days)
> 
> Vincenzo: 2,395 + 0 + 165 = 2,560
> ...




No.  You have, essentially, added Time XP & GP twice since the numbers HolyMan posted already included TXP & TGP.  Without further explanation and awards from the DM I would just use HolyMan's numbers since he went through and re-read the adventure and made notes of monsters killed, etc.

These numbers:


> Vincenzo: *1,915 xp* and *1,828 gp*



...are your *totals* from this game _including TXP & TGP._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

got it. thank you. need more sleep. wow, just took a peek at third lvl xp and i am 8 lousy xp away from next level.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> got it. thank you. need more sleep. wow, just took a peek at third lvl xp and i am 8 lousy xp away from next level.




You're right, you do need more sleep! 
Vincenzo (who has the exact same xp as Elenka; 2560) still needs 740 xp for third level. (You already added xp from the first part of Sinking to your character sheet; adding the *total* xp earned for Sinking to what you've already put on your sheet adds xp for the first encounter(s) twice.)


----------



## Living PF Judge (Sep 13, 2011)

[MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=72304]Tark[/MENTION]

I think it is safe to say that both Fulgrimm and Temarel reached 2nd level by the end of this adventure.  Feel free to update your character to the next level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> You're right, you do need more sleep!
> Vincenzo (who has the exact same xp as Elenka; 2560) still needs 740 xp for third level. (You already added xp from the first part of Sinking to your character sheet; adding the *total* xp earned for Sinking to what you've already put on your sheet adds xp for the first encounter(s) twice.)




*stretch-yawn* I feel much better after that 19 hour work day and then 4 teeth removed. I will fix Vincenzo now. 

By the way, if any one reads this, pleas note that 19 hours of work straight is not a recommended act. not to mention that dental appointment after.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Living PF Judge said:


> [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=72304]Tark[/MENTION]
> 
> I think it is safe to say that both Fulgrimm and Temarel reached 2nd level by the end of this adventure.  Feel free to update your character to the next level.




Thanks! I hope to get the level-up approval request up for Fulgrim in the next day or so!


----------

